#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-24
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> meeting in a couple minutes :)
<akk> yay, I'm actually here for a meeting
<pleia2> we don't have an agenda, so hopefully it'll be short :)
<iheartubuntu> i hope i dont miss it then :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
 * jtatum waves :)
<pleia2> ok, welcome everyone!
<pleia2> so our agenda is technically empty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11October23
<pleia2> but I want to jump right in and talk about our leadership situation
<pleia2> several weeks ago Darkwing put a call out for people to volunteer for the leadership team, we have 3 spots and ended up with 3 applicants: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership/2011
<pleia2> so just like last year, not enough for a proper election
<akk> 3 good candidates, though!
<philipballew> looks good to me
<pleia2> so we figured the fairest way to do this is to give folks an opportunity to express any concerns they may have with these three folks and handle it accordingly, if no one has problems then they get added when the old team expires on October 27th
<iheartubuntu> looks good to me too. i would love to but dont know what is needed to perform duties
<pleia2> the way we'll do this is have jdeslip collect any concerns, since he's still a leader and he's not running again
<akk> I have no concerns about any of the three -- I'd vote for them all.
<philipballew> i dont really like pleia2 she's to nice and works to hard :)
<pleia2> he's jdeslip@gmail.com, and I'll send an email to the list explaining all this :)
<pleia2> philipballew :)
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: the leadership team follows what's outlined in our leadership charter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership
<pleia2> day to day we just make sure meetings happen and things are documented properly
<Gareth> Hmm. Do the elected have the option to some how eliminate the other two and then rule with an iron fist?
<pleia2> Gareth: paying them off is much easier
<pleia2> also, less blood
 * philipballew also takes bribes if anyone is interested. 
<pleia2> so, the only other thing we really have is some event recap :)
<Gareth> pleia2: Oh I wasn't implying violence...just wanted to leave the door open for all possibilities.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> last week we had some things in northern california, sf ubuntu hour and release dinner, and mt view ubuntu hour
<philipballew> SD Ubuntu hour
<akk> pleia2 just beats the other two with stuffed ubuntu characters until they come around to her way of thinking.
<pleia2> I blogged about them here: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=5184 and photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/sets/72157627938849996/
<pleia2> akk: haha
<pleia2> philipballew: any comments from that one? pictures? :)
<philipballew> comments:
<philipballew> well it was just me and the shop owner
<jtatum> that happens
<pleia2> yeah, I've had 2 person ubuntu hours
<philipballew> but it is a Internet coffee shop and we talked about running ubuntu on his machines compared to xp that is there currently
<pleia2> last month it was just violajack and I, we called it the ubuntu women hour ;D
<pleia2> cool
<philipballew> the phil and kevin show is usually what happens here in sd
<iheartubuntu> id love to run for office, but if the 3 has been set im very good with that too.
<philipballew> When the 11.10 cd's come I will be going over there to deliver some to him
<pleia2> great, I'll be shipping them out tomorrow both to you and iheartubuntu
<pleia2> already gave mountain view and berkeley their stashes
<pleia2> I'll send some down to nhaines as well
<iheartubuntu> the last pasadena ubuntu hour had 8 people. jbermudes, gaskin and i are considering the launch of an ubuntu hour in downtown LA soon enough
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: nice!
<iheartubuntu> i dont know if maksim is here, but he has become a regular to the UH. and jbermudes is a stalwart of the UH for sure!
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> that's pretty much all I had meeting-wise
<pleia2> any announcements?
<pleia2> the Ubuntu Developer Summit is coming up in a week, both Darkwing and I will be there
<iheartubuntu> good luck you two
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jtatum> if anyone wants adhesive backed vinyl ubuntu decals, let me know.
<pleia2> jtatum: I put one on my netbook, it's neat :)
<jtatum> they look pretty cool on laptops and cars
<philipballew> Orlando sounds fun
<iheartubuntu> photo? sounds interesting :)
<iheartubuntu> ahh before people leave
<pleia2> lemme take a picture, sec
<iheartubuntu> i'll be setting up a CA team order from the Ubuntu Store soon
<philipballew> jtatum, I am interested
<philipballew> iheartubuntu, I might want to snag a t-shirt
<iheartubuntu> i dont know if any new Ocelot stuff is in yet, i'll wait until those show up
<iheartubuntu> some great sale items too on shirts
<jtatum> philipballew: shoot me an email and we'll work out the details :)
<iheartubuntu> my meerkat shirt gets lots of comments
<philipballew> thats what i was thinking
 * philipballew opens gmail
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: oh good, I might get some things too
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: any word on a gaming night?
<pleia2> the decal: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6274626675/
<iheartubuntu> i havent really had time to test games. it is very difficult work you must understand :)
<pleia2> ubuntu women one :)
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: hehe, no problem, just curious :)
<philipballew> iheartubuntu, if you need help testing games let me know
<iheartubuntu> if anyone wants to work with me on game night ideas, IM me or email please.
<iheartubuntu> i'll have some sort of plan in two weeks then.
<pleia2> great!
<pleia2> anything else?
<jledbetter> game night sounds fun
<pleia2> :)
<seidos> hi everybody.  is there a possible intersection with ubuntu and the occupy $location movement?
 * iheartubuntu looks for bingo in software center
<pleia2> seidos: is this a quesetion for our meeting, or something for after?
<akk> occupy hard drives!
<iheartubuntu> occupy my mortgage pelase
<seidos> pleia2: either way
<pleia2> ok, let's wrap up then and take that to discussion after :)
<pleia2> thanks for coming everyone!
<jledbetter> +1
<iheartubuntu> N - 34
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<jledbetter> bingo
<iheartubuntu> haha
<pleia2> lol
<jledbetter> pleia2, Thanks for runnin' it
<iheartubuntu> danke pleia2
<philipballew> W - 6
<pleia2> last meeting of the day \o/
<pleia2> now I get to go build office furniture :)
<jledbetter> fun :)
<pleia2> it's a big 3d puzzle!
<seidos> build office furniture...start fight club
<iheartubuntu> W?
<seidos> N?
<jledbetter> philipballew, You sank my battleship!
<iheartubuntu> O - 68
<seidos> -68?
<seidos> lol
<philipballew> jledbetter, battleship! a possible game idea!!!
<iheartubuntu> i wish GNU backgammon was multiplayer
<jledbetter> philipballew, ;)
<jledbetter> Actually was thinking of coding battleship with HTML5/JS/etc. It's on my list anyway after about 15 other things.
<jledbetter> Not really Ubuntu though except I'd be developing *on* Ubuntu ;)
<seidos> i want to work on a star wars card game
<seidos> i was at target today and they didn't have one :(
<akk> I want more word/math/memory games.
<seidos> it's all stats, really
<seidos> i want more kinesthetic games
<seidos> maybe a hybrid kinesthetic/word/math/memory game
<iheartubuntu> one page about ubuntu and bingo .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484560
<jledbetter> akk, Doable as well
<iheartubuntu> someone made a game, but its not running in terminal for me
<seidos> heh, i made a black jack game
<philipballew> akk lights out is a cool challenge game
<seidos> i think i still have that "OS wars" game that i worked on ages ago
<seidos> i tried to put classes into it though and it probably doesn't run anymore
 * akk looks up lights out ... yeah, puzzle games like that are fun too
<akk> I downloaded a couple collections of puzzle games, but, er ... it turrs out I'm not smart enough for a lot of them. :)
<seidos> are you good at sudoku?
<akk> I'm pretty good at the easy level of sudoku ... haven't tried the harder levels much.
<akk> And I've been doing a lot of 5x5 calcdoku lately, but I'm not good enough to do 6x6 yet.
 * philipballew stops procrastinating and does his homework
<akk> and Word Drop, though it's a little frustrating because there's no doc on what the rules are, how scores are calculated.
<seidos> i can do sudoku, but i'm not fast at it, even on easy
<seidos> i would rather write a story
<akk> Writing fiction is on my 2-do list and I never quite get there.
<seidos> or read one.  i'm sure sudoku has benefits but i'm not sure what, perhaps it improves organizational capability
<akk> I'd like to find a puzzle game like that that actually improved mental math skills.
<iheartubuntu> im reading howard shultz book about running starbucks. very interesting
<iheartubuntu> (so far)
<akk> I thought calcdoku might, but the math is so simple that it doesn't much.
<seidos> i think investigating the Universe is a great math puzzle
<seidos> and measurement puzzle
<iheartubuntu> trying to step up my articles on iheartubuntu
<seidos> setting up a way to measure say the speed of a hot wheel i found challenging
<akk> Are those games, or do you mean actually investigating the universe, like with telescope data?
<seidos> iheartubuntu: yeah, i don't think i've seen anything on your site in awhile
<seidos> the universe is all around you.  hot wheels are a part of it.
 * akk is down to one blog post a week because of the darned AI/ML classes, but I'm dropping AI so maybe I'll get that back up
<iheartubuntu> seidos... ive been doing more articles the past couple weeks.
<iheartubuntu> trying to focus on programs right now
<seidos> akk: i did think about seeing if i could get access to a astronomical database to build reports on it, but it didn't seem feasible
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i just installed fedora15
<iheartubuntu> gpodder, ailusus, glabels, etc
<akk> Astronomers are getting a lot better about putting datasets online, though JPL programs still lag.
<iheartubuntu> how do you like it?
<akk> A lot of non-JPL NASA stuff is online.
<iheartubuntu> i notice ubuntu studio has gone to xfce
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i like it a lot
<iheartubuntu> much different than ubuntu
<seidos> like jim carrey would say, in dumb and dumber :P
<iheartubuntu> ?
<seidos> iheartubuntu: it uses gnome3, so i guess yes
<seidos> akk: i was kind of looking for a .sql dump file that i could import into mysql
<seidos> i dunno, that would probably be a pain.  running sql queries from a terminal is kind of old school
<iheartubuntu> how do u like gnome3 compared to unity?
<akk> Most astronomical datasets I've looked at, you need to parse
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i like it better
<akk> but they're very easy to parse, usually
<akk> e.g. space-separated numbers
<iheartubuntu> can you do the regular gnome2 look?
<seidos> akk: i don't really feel like doing much of anything alone.
<akk> Lots of programs can read space-separated columns of numbers already, without you even needing to write a parser.
<seidos> iheartubuntu: not sure.
<iheartubuntu> what package manager does it use
<seidos> iheartubuntu: oh yeah, i think so.  it uses yum
<seidos> i think i'd rather dig through a garbage can with a true friend, than sit and play $game alone
<iheartubuntu> any program i see on the net usually has debs though
<iheartubuntu> not yum packages
<iheartubuntu> arent you limiting yourself?
<seidos> i installed debian, too
<seidos> not for what i need to do
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i can install debian if i need it, but i haven't found a need to switch
<akk> I still see RPMs pretty often (which is what you'd use on fedora).
<seidos> yeah, chrome has an rpm
<iheartubuntu> if it didnt have rpm, how would u install? compiling?
<iheartubuntu> wunderlist for example.
<seidos> if i didn't have a .deb how would i install?  compiling?
<eps> Don't you miss the good old days of  ./configure;make;make install ?
<akk> What's to miss? I still do that pretty often.
<seidos> i do it somewhat, and 99% of the time it doesn't compile
<seidos> it must be because i'm not a card carrying computer scientist
<iheartubuntu> i have never had much luck compliling
<iheartubuntu> there are always errors
<seidos> there's always some dependency missing or out of date
<akk> It does help to have a lot of development libraries installed on your system already (I'm guessing that's what you're hitting)
<akk> and to have some experience interpreting obscure build errors.
<seidos> i think it's an issue with knowing where to get the dependencies, the build errors are pretty clear
<akk> I'm kind of surprised how bad configure is about failing to detect missing prerequisites, considering what a huge bloated hard-to-use mess it is.
<iheartubuntu> i did compile something recently. and only becuase the instructions clearly pointed out the exact dependencies i would need
<seidos> i don't get why configure make and make install are necessary
<seidos> and why gcc isn't used
<seidos> i've never compiled a multi file program before with gcc though
<seidos> i mean, without configure, make, make install
<seidos> i assume gcc is called in there somewhere
<akk> gcc is called during make
<seidos> makes sense
<seidos> not cents though :P
<akk> The configure step is to figure out missing dependencies (obv. it's not very good at that) and to figure out what kind of system you're on
<akk> e.g. if you're on a mac or a sun or something, some things may need to be compiled differently.
<seidos> i remember someone saying they wanted to take ./configure and make it just do uname -a or something
<seidos> yeah, what kernel is being used
<akk> I actually don't use configure for my C programs -- I have a couple of much simpler scripts inside the makefile to figure out where to find the gtk libraries.
<akk> But on a bigger, more complex program there are too many things you need to adjust.
<seidos> i'm using 2.6.38.6-26.rc1
<akk> Very few programs care what kernel is running -- unless you're building a kernel driver.
<seidos> i would think that would be necessary information
<akk> Not at all.
<akk> Consider: you can take your ubuntu system and upgrade to a different kernel
<akk> but all the existing software doesn't stop working and need to be recompiled.
<seidos> i did that once, and vbox stopped working
<akk> The kernel only handles low-level stuff, like, if you call read(), how does that file handle get mapped to a disk device and how do you get bits from the disk device.
<seidos> so i guess it's one of the programs that cares
<akk> virtualbox is one of the few programs that does care
<seidos> i would think the compiler would care what kernel is being used
<akk> but it only cares because part of vbox is a kernel module, so it needs to get a new module for each new kernel you use
<akk> (I'm not entirely clear on why it needs a kernel module, but that's how they wanted to implement things)
<akk> Why would the compiler care?
<seidos> it may be luck of the draw, what about compiling a program on a much older kernel, then trying to run it on the newer kernel, or vice versa
<akk> The compiler's job is to read lots of text (C programs and headers) and translate that into machine code.
<akk> So it needs to know what processor it's on, so it can generate the machine code.
<akk> But it relies on system calls to do kernel-level things like read from disk.
<seidos> it's not possible to isolate the library issue to say for sure
<akk> Usually the problems you'll see with a much older kernel are that some libraries won't work, not that higher level programs won't compile.
<seidos> at least not to my satisfaction
<akk> E.g. if you have a program that uses the udev library, and you try to run it on a system so old that there is no udev
<akk> then depending on how well the udev library is written, it may fail gracefully or it may dump core.
<seidos> is this computer science 201?
<seidos> or are we talking upper division stuff?
<akk> I wouldn't know, I never majored in computer science and they didn't let nonmajors take those courses.
<seidos> so what about the AI courses you're taking?
<akk> That actually is a CS course. And actually I took one other one, way back as a freshman.
<akk> (though I'm taking ML, not AI)
<seidos> ML?
<akk> machine learning
<seidos> so you're taking CS courses now?
<seidos> that's interesting, i should probably take some course, but i've been super busy lately
<akk> I'm taking the free online stanford cs course, yes.
<eps> Link please
<akk> ml-class.org (and also ai-class.com and, I think, db-class.org)
<seidos> i need to find a decent group of people to work with though, i'm not sure i could find that online
<seidos> i think that's one of the issues with occupy $location, when i think about it, it's pretty hard to find out where to meet ppl
<seidos> especially without cents
<eps> "there's an app for that"
<akk> The nice thing about the stanford online classes is that there are like 60,000 people taking them (worldwide)
<seidos> i have considered navigating through los angeles' religious community
<akk> so it's pretty easy to find groups who want to discuss it
<seidos> in person akk?
<akk> There are a bunch of in-person groups around CA, though I haven't been to one yet.
<akk> (There was a get-together today but I went hiking instead)
<seidos> that sounds cool.  i wonder if usc has something like that for so cal
<akk> Nobody has anything like that, afaik. Stanford is the first to try it.
<akk> Lots of unis have lecture videos, but all you can do is watch them on your own, there's no schedule or homework or community.
<seidos> well, it's all pretty obscure.  i just found out Stanford had it
<akk> It was all over slashdot and the rest of the tech press when they were announced, a couple months ago.
<seidos> that's odd, i follow slashdot's tweets
<seidos> don't recall seeing it, but if i had, i probably wouldn't have given it much attention
<seidos> i pretty much assume a lack of community, and Stanford is far from me
<akk> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/11/08/04/1646210/stanford-intro-to-ai-course-offered-free-online and http://news.slashdot.org/story/11/09/06/134236/stanford-ai-class-beta-for-commercial-launch
<akk> It's not oriented around stanford at all.
<akk> I'm close to stanford, but this is an online thing -- they're not inviting us plebes to show up in the lecture hall. :)
<seidos> and where are the local meetings held?
<seidos> or where would they be held?
<akk> I couldn't tell you where they are in your area. Around here, there's a group at hacker dojo, one or two in SF, I think one in Belmont or somewhere like that, one in Santa Cruz
<akk> and some people trying to get together in the east bay but I'm not sure if that's happened
<seidos> is there a book?
<akk> And nearly every tech group I'm a member of has had people asking "anybody here taking the classes and want to form a study group?"
<seidos> i have found tech groups around here aren't really for me, at least not yet, anyway
<akk> including this channel -- gua was talking here on Sep 20 about setting up a google group to discuss in-person meetups in california (and did, it's http://groups.google.com/group/ai-ml-db-classes-ca)
<akk> The AI class has a book. ML doesn't, and I know nothing about DB.
<seidos> i should probably see if UCLA has something.  i was looking at Terrence Tao's site.  i noticed there is not book, all the information is online
<akk> If they do, tell me about it, because I've never heard of anyone doing this besides Stanford.
<akk> I'm hoping the experiment is successful and it leads to a whole slew of free or cheap online classes.
<seidos> i've actually considered crashing the local community colleges here
<akk> community colleges are awesome -- I've taken a lot of classes there
<seidos> i mean, every community college should have a "community space" as far as i'm concerned
<akk> but the problem is they're all beginner classes, you can't take anything that's advanced
<seidos> i've taken a few
<seidos> yeah, that is an issue for me
<akk> That's why I'm so jazzed about the stanford classes -- they're upper division, with prerequisites and math and everything.
<seidos> too bad they lock down their wifi networks, it should be possible to get on their network as a visitor, or a member of the community
<akk> Whose network -- community colleges?
<seidos> i haven't checked west la or santa monica's networks yet
<seidos> yeah
<eps> A lot of universities let you "audit" classes (if there's space available). And don't underestimate the value of watching online videos, e.g. http://webcast.berkeley.edu/
<seidos> i mean, go to the community college with notebook, take ai course from stanford while sitting at cc's library
<akk> At SJCC, there are handouts in the library with the password to the wifi.
<akk> But it's probably easier to go to a public library if all you need is net access.
<seidos> i should check out west la when i have time
<seidos> no, what i need is community
<seidos> it's hard to make friends when you can't really talk
<akk> Ah, IC. I'm not too good at striking up friendships with random people who just happen to be sitting nearby. <- nerd
<seidos> i guess that would still be a problem at a community college as well
<seidos> maybe the student union then
<seidos> i never said anything about being good at it, but i have been known to try from time to time
<akk> For me it would work better to check the mailing lists for nearby meetups, then go talk to people who are already taking the same class.
<seidos> actually, that reminds me of this "green" thing, but they wanted a $20 donation
<seidos> i guess i'm just trying to fast track connecting with who i'm supposed to be connected with, locally
<seidos> at Crashspace, without a membership it is pointless going
<seidos> so that's out.  all that's really left are community colleges and religious organizations
<seidos> i should try to figure out why aquaman's hair stays so plush despite how frequently it is wet.  peace.
 * bkerensa yawns and passes out
<YendisLorem> Greetings ... was just hoping for any input on getting 11.10 back to a 10.04 GUI.  Can't stand Unity
<Darkwing> jono ping
<jono> hey Darkwing
<Darkwing> Hey Jono, do you have any XL Severed Fifth T-Shirts?
<jono> Darkwing, I think we are out now
<jono> sorry, pal
<Darkwing> Bugger. Okay. :) I'll see you on Sunday.
<Darkwing> I get to Orlando at 17:15
<iheartubuntu> hi all. is there any way i can monitor which IP address at my work is downloading the most data? i have access to the dsl modem and the wifi router.
<nhaines> Depending on what you mean by "monitor", "downloading," and what the wifi router is running, then yes.  Although most business-class access points should have something built in I would imagine.
<bkerensa> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/ln21o/uefi_headaches_begin_for_linux_users/
<bkerensa> apparently quite a few Ubuntu users have run into issues with UEFI already
<iheartubuntu> its my fam biz. im suspecting one of our workers is downloading movies (netflix?) and i want to find out which IP it is. i havent been in the router page for a long time, but i know i can see which computers are connected to it. not sure what else data i can get
<nhaines> Neither am I.  You'd have to give the router model and firmware revision before anyone could attempt to answer that.
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: Depends on the model of routers and what firmware it is running
<bkerensa> ^
<nhaines> bkerensa: high five!
<iheartubuntu> i'd love to be able to see which IP is downloading the most content and or which sites were visited in the last few hours
<akk> I don't think most consumer routers let you get that sort of info. But if you stuck a linux machine in there acting as a router, you could probably see a lot more.
<bkerensa> Well depending on the model some routers support it out of box
<nhaines> akk: with Tomato I can get some pretty good stats.  :)  But not per-device, I don't think.
<bkerensa> otherwise if your router can support a alt firmware that works too
<iheartubuntu> its a netgear wifi. i have workers allowed to do wifi and family members i have hard wired in
 * bkerensa likes DD WRT
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> some like Tomato or OpenWRT
<bkerensa> :D
 * nhaines refuses to use DD-WRT.
<iheartubuntu> and its a pretty old router
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: okay, well, if you can provide the information we asked for, maybe we can help out.
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> bkerensa: DD-WRT is powerful, but the way they're breaking the GPL to make their product is reprehensible.  So I go without.
<akk> We have a consumer linksys, and it does give any stats -- you can't even get the total amount downloaded (like if you're curious if you're near quota).
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: incidentally, what is the problem being caused by excessive downloading?
<nhaines> akk: yeah, my Linksys WRT-54G v2 rocks with Tomato.  Not so much with the default firmware.  :)
<iheartubuntu> the internet is dog slow now for everyone
<akk> Yeah, we use tomato at work (running on a linux box, not a consumer router).
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> need some QoS
<iheartubuntu> ok, its a linksys WRT54G@ v1.5
<iheartubuntu> WRT54G2
<iheartubuntu> what is tomato? a firmware patch?>
<nhaines> It's a firmware.
<nhaines> bkerensa: every time I turn on QoS it breaks everything.
<bkerensa> WRT54G is excellent with WRT54G in fact they are made to work together nice
<bkerensa> and trample the GPL at the same time
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nhaines: Yeah I dont use QoS at all but it works for some people
<iheartubuntu> can tomato be installed from a linux box?
<akk> bkerensa: I'm still trying to figure out, from reading the article and the reddit comments, what actually happened, what the error was.
<bkerensa> ?
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: yes?
<bkerensa> oh
<akk> It would be useful for people to know what happens, how to tell if it happens to them, etc. ... and that might help in letting other people help find a solution.
<bkerensa> akk: They couldnt install Ubuntu
<akk> bkerensa: "couldn't install" covers about 10,000 different possibilities.
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: why don't you just go look at everyone's screen when the Internet gets slow?
<nhaines> !work bkerensa
<Eureka> Factoid work bkerensa not found
<nhaines> boo
 * bkerensa will ask James and see what the exact error was but it was related to UEFI/GPT
<nhaines> !work > bkerensa
<Eureka> bkerensa, please see my private message
<nhaines> Maybe I should've used a pipe.
<nhaines> !work | bkerensa
<Eureka> bkerensa: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<iheartubuntu> nhaines - ive done that. i would like some statistical proof i can print out as well
<nhaines> yay
 * nhaines has a favorite factoid, if nobody noticed.
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: that's different than what you originally asked.
<akk> nhaines: It's a good factoid :)
<iheartubuntu> maybe i can print something out or take screenshots of the data
<akk> iheartubuntu: Set up cron jobs (or equivalents on other OSes) to take screenshots every 5 min. :)
<akk> Or a cron job that looks at open network links every 5 min.
<bkerensa> Better idea is to get a cheap box
<bkerensa> install IPCop on it
<bkerensa> and route traffic through it
<bkerensa> do some traffic shaping :D
<nhaines> I don't understand.  Are you trying to figure out who is slowing down the network or are you trying to fix the bandwidth problem or do you already know and are you trying to build a case to fire them?
<iheartubuntu> yes :)
<iheartubuntu> i suspect who it is
<iheartubuntu> so the data will be helpful
<bkerensa> reserve them a static ip and then port block them except for 80
<bkerensa> ;)
<iheartubuntu> asking them not to do netflix worked the first couple times.
<bkerensa> then QoS their MAC to lowest priority
<bkerensa> :D
<iheartubuntu> as a start im probably just going to block netflix
<iheartubuntu> but would like to get the data i need first
<iheartubuntu> do all routers have qos?
<iheartubuntu> good idea thanks
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: only $400+ business routers.
<iheartubuntu> dang
<nhaines> This reminds me why I want to start up consulting again.
<nhaines> I'd have already sold you a new router with Tomato on it.  :P
<akk> Download one copy of Mary Poppins, then hack the router so that when his IP requests any movie, he gets another copy of MP.
<nhaines> akk: feed the birds?
<iheartubuntu> thanks everyone. i have a few directions i can try now
<kdub> sorry for missing that america's membership board meeting :-/, was in rural ohio
<pleia2> kdub: there is always next month :) we were just concerned because you seemed eager the day before to get testimonials in for the meeting
<kdub> yeah, i was, but i had no internet access at the time of the meeting
<kdub> next month
 * bkerensa should start an WISP in Rural Ohio
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> Between, SCaLE, Ubucon, some other stuff I want to work on, and NaNoWriMo, the next 4 months are kind of shot.  :P
<kdub> whats a wisp?
<BotenAnna> so um my ubuntu theme spontaneously changed to a white theme
<BotenAnna> wtf
<nhaines> BotenAnna: your video card hates textures.
<BotenAnna> possibly, but i'm on gnome classic
<nhaines> Mutter hates textures?
<BotenAnna> whats a mutter
<nhaines> Nothing, what's the mutter with you?
<BotenAnna> HA!
<BotenAnna> anyway logging out and logging back in fixed it
<BotenAnna> but that seems like such a Windows solution to the problem. I wonder what happened.
<bkerensa> kdub: Wireless ISP
<bkerensa> :)
<kdub> ah, ok
<nhaines> BotenAnna: do you have stairs in your house?
<BotenAnna> just small ones going down in to the back room :V .....:V
<BotenAnna> 16:43 < iheartubuntu> do all routers have qos?
<BotenAnna> 16:43 < nhaines> iheartubuntu: only $400+ business routers.
<BotenAnna> to be fair this is technically wrong but SPOILER ALERT: sub $100 routers with QoS suck
<BotenAnna> I got a Linksys/Cisco E3000 and put Tomato USB on it and couldn't be happier
<nhaines> BotenAnna: I have a friend who needs a new router and is very okay with the idea of one runnign Linux.  I wasn't sure if the E3000 could run Tomato.  So cool.
<BotenAnna> I'm really loving mine. Only downsides is no external antenna (but decent range anyway) and that it can get quite hot under heavy use
<BotenAnna> hence why as you may have noticed mine has its own little spot on the desk with some space around it
<BotenAnna> i kind of want to mount it on the wall but that's effort
<nhaines> BotenAnna: also iheartubuntu refused to provide a router make/model and firmware revision, so my general advice stands.  :P
<nhaines> Also, find a stud.  Don't be lazy!
<BotenAnna> i guess evan is kind of a stud. other than that, 3 girls so.....
<nhaines> Bonus also: Also http://xkcd.com/952/
<BotenAnna> id really have to get the opinion of a straight girl or gay guy (or bi/pan anyone) on whether or not evan is a stud tho :V
<nhaines> I'm none of those, and my opinion is he's all right.  :P
<BotenAnna> stud has such a sexual connotation though!
<nhaines> Eh.  :)
<BotenAnna> i guess he's kind of dating someone now? h
<BotenAnna> maybe i should ask her, ha
<nhaines> She might be biased.  Also: Ubuntus.
<nhaines> 5-year desktop support for precise is pretty nice.
<nhaines> It's going to make my presentations a *lot* easier this year.
<BotenAnna> oh yeah you asked about that
<BotenAnna> idk much about it but sounds cool!
<BotenAnna> guess my vps will run that for 5 years, ha
<BotenAnna> is the next lts going to be 5 years off?
<nhaines> 2 years, as always.
<nhaines> Previously, desktop support was only 3 years and server support was 5 years.
<BotenAnna> ah so it's just the desktop support getting bumped up?
<BotenAnna> just hope they can cash the check they're writing and slam out a good version of unity :)
<nhaines> So with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, it's new hardware support for 2 years, and maintenance updates for 5 years, for both server and desktop stuff.
<nhaines> BotenAnna: Unity 4.22 is pretty nice.
<BotenAnna> i will be stoked if they release something wherein unity doesnt crap its pants and offer no real recourse when you have two differently-sized monitors (and an nvidia card)
<BotenAnna> as that is A Problem i continuously run into
<BotenAnna> omg this is the best question http://askubuntu.com/questions/71634/security-exploits-affecting-login
<BotenAnna> wait I thought they were upset that they got a login prompt at ctrl+alt+f4
<nhaines> Nothing like clicking buttons.  :)
<BotenAnna> either this is an old, old bug or they are doing something really dumb
<BotenAnna> 1) they're using 10.04
<akk> A login prompt on the alternate consoles will still need a password.
<BotenAnna> well what they're saying is that they are switching user and then if they drop to console and come back they're logged back in
<nhaines> BotenAnna: they're not logging out, they're using Switch User.
<nhaines> He doesn't realize he's on VT8 at that point.  He could just go straight to VT7 and get his desktop.
<nhaines> So he needs to set a password and/or enable screen locking on screen saver.
<BotenAnna> oh hey
<BotenAnna> it still does this on 11.10
<BotenAnna> and yeah I'm writing an answer to that effect
<nhaines> It's supposed to.
<nhaines> NOTABUG WONTFIX
<nhaines> Switch User != logout.  It means "don't log out but let someone else use the computer."
<akk> It is sort of surprising that both accounts would be usable without password at the same time.
<BotenAnna> yeah that seems odd
<nhaines> Ubuntu traditionally locks the screen using gnome-screensaver
<akk> yeah, it's quite difficult to make it *not* prompt for a password.
<BotenAnna> help i want to learn erlang but its hard
<BotenAnna> i have to like, think differently
<BotenAnna> I can't use "lock screen" because it aventualy freeze by desktop, & the only release is the "reset" button. – Goldy 15 secs ago
<akk> I used to get lots of freezes from screensavers, with a machine that had DRI problems (a lot of screensavers are 3-D).
<BotenAnna> i am not updating past 10.04 until there is a SERIOUS update, all they did was add a thing! yet i am very upset that lock screen locks up my computer!
<BotenAnna> lol that guy
<BotenAnna> well, whatever
<nhaines> heh
<nhaines> Yeah, I've had a few systems die on 3D screensavers.
<nhaines> Well, GNOME3 fixed that problem!  :V
<kdub> linux display needs an overhaul...
<BotenAnna> last time someone said that about sound
<BotenAnna> and it um
<BotenAnna> didn't end well
<BotenAnna> be careful!
<nhaines> haha
<nhaines> Wayland!
<nhaines> There's nothing wrong with PulseAudio anyway.  It just turns out that ALSA was buggy and nobody knew.
<BotenAnna> hey dawg i heard you liked virtual audio drivers on top of your virtual audio drivers, so i put a virtual audio driver inside your virtual audio driver so you could virtual audio driver WHILE YOU VIRTUAL AUDIO DRIVER
<nhaines> BotenAnna: Oh, did you hear about Linux 3.1?  You can run nested virtual machines now.
<BotenAnna> *cue me having to do some weird terminal command (alsamixer I think... so intuitive!) to have to bump up sound volume above 1% to be able to hear anything. don't ask how long it took me to find this.)
<nhaines> Also it natively supports the Wii remote.  <3
<BotenAnna> haha
<BotenAnna> waggle your funroll loops
<nhaines> TRANSLTION: if Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ships with Linux 3.1, I've found a new magic presentation machine.
<BotenAnna> for fun mode, install andf ully configure gentoo using only a wii remote
<BotenAnna> or arch or lfs
<nhaines> Can you type 'sudo apt-get instal gentoo' with the Wii remote?
<BotenAnna> of course you can
<BotenAnna> spoiler: might not satisfy requirements of completing challenge
<BotenAnna> oh hey there is a package called gentoo
<BotenAnna> idk what it does, hopefully nothing bad because i installed it rofl
<nhaines> That's the spirit!
<BotenAnna> OH GOD WHY AM I FUNROLLING LOOPS AND HAND-EDITING XORG.CONF
<BotenAnna> last time I tried to use gentoo the installer was completely broken and had been for a while
<BotenAnna> wonder if they've bothered to fix that yet
<nhaines> BotenAnna: I think that's all part of the test.
<akk> The installer is traditionally the hardest part of gentoo.
<akk> Wish I could figure out why my linux systems keep losing track of mounted vfat partitions (e.g. "umount:  /mp3 mount disagrees with the fstab"
<akk> I'm starting to think recent kernels have a bug in the vfat code.
<nhaines> akk: NTFS might be a better bet.
<akk> It's not for a windows partition, it's for things like mp3 players, camera cards, my android tablet.
<akk> Happens every couple weeks with the android thingie, but I just saw it on an mp3 player too.
<nhaines> Does vfat do FAT32 file systems as well?
<akk> I'm not sure ... figure it's usually better to be conservative when dealing with random devices.
<akk> Though I've been thinking about reformatting the android one to ext3 or ext4 and seeing if it gets any more reliable.
<nhaines> android can handle ext3 and 4.  Not sure about NTFS.
<akk> I can't imagine why I'd want to use ntfs for anything. Isn't the support for it still pretty ragged on linux?
<akk> Any idea if android 1.6 can handle ext4? (I'll probably just try it and see ... as soon as I figure out where I put my extra microsd card.)
<nhaines> akk: NTFS support has been stellar for years and years.
<nhaines> Uh, I think 1.6 ought to be able to handle ext4.
<nhaines> It's been a while, though.
<akk> argh, it happened again -- all my copies came up "permission denied".
<akk> after the first I/O error
 * akk tries fsck.vfat -- that's the only thing that helps on the android device
<akk> and btw, it's so annoying that fsck.vfat by default looks like it's making changes, but doesn't
<akk> "there are differences between boot sector and its backup" ... any idea if it's better to copy backup to original or original to backup? I'm guessing the former.
<nhaines> Hm, no way to tell I think, without examining it.
<akk> I ended up going for the latter because it was the first choice, so I thought maybe it was sort of default-ish.
<akk> Turns out this isn't specific to vfat. Maybe it's a problem with writing to disks over USB.
<akk> Everything will be going fine, then suddenly, umpteen lines of "Read-only file system" errors.
<nhaines> Oh?  Hm...
<akk> end_request: I/O error, dev sdh, sector 265641 ... JBD2: I/O error detected when updating journal superblock for sdh1-8. ... Remounting filesystem read-only
<akk> this is a filesystem I just mkfs'ed five minutes earlier.
<akk> On a brand-new microsd card, never used.
<nhaines> akk: could it be a bad USB port?
<akk> I've seen similar behavior on both laptop and desktop, on both natty and debian squeeze.
<jtatum> akk: you didn't happen to buy the card on ebay, did you?
<akk> (though on squeeze it's always been with the android device)
<akk> no, microcenter
<jtatum> ah. i asked because there's a bunch of fraud in flash media on the ebay
<akk> fraud?
<jtatum> yeah, you can put a larger capacity sticker on a small flash and update the firmware to make it appear [arbitrary size]
<akk> hmm, interesting
<akk> and I just remembered, I got a bad usb stick from microcenter a while back
<akk> I wonder if they're selling crappy (or fradulent) flash?
<nhaines> akk: not on purpose.
<akk> Wish I'd kept the packaging for this so I could return it.
<Faqtotum> SD is a very proprietary format, and if you write even one bit outside the pre-formated FAT fs, it goes wonkers
<Faqtotum> only the toshiba-panasonic utility for windoze can restore
<jtatum> these are modified to happily write to (0..actual capacity) and return no errors for (actual capacity+1..n). so if you do a quick test, they appear fine. longer tests, they also appear fine until you try to read the data ;)
<nhaines> Faqtotum: I reformat SD cards all the time.  :P
<akk> Is there a way to avoid hitting this? I'm obviously doing something that encourages errors, since I'm seeing them more and more often.
<akk> (Though the mp3 player problem wasn't an SD card, it's a standalone player with its own flash.)
<akk> Some way to put the linux drivers in "don't overwrite the magic endpoint" mode?
<jtatum> fdisk i'd suppose. this tool might help: http://oss.digirati.com.br/f3/
<nhaines> akk: if your partition table seems within the advertised bounds, you should be fine.
<jtatum> yes, since it's probably not a fake flash. but just to clarify on these counterfeit ones, the partition table is within the advertised bounds (way too large for the actual media)
<akk> I tried that f3write tool -- and it failed on the first attempt to write a file, went read-only immediately.
<akk> (this is after a new mkfs.vfat)
<akk> partition table as in /proc/partitions ?
<akk> (or gparted or whatever)
<akk> It's supposed to be 2g and /proc/partitions says 1955840, so I guess that's okay.
<akk> ... and now /proc/partitions thinks I have a /dev/sdf connected that I don't actually have. I'm gonna reboot.
<nhaines> akk: how's that?
<akk> sdf is gone now, anyway
<akk> Now I'm going to try, in a different SD reader, mkfs.ext3 and copying stuff, and see if that works any better.
<akk> Nope, switched to read-only again.
<akk> dmesg: "sd 5:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device"
<nhaines> Different computer?
<akk> Same computer.
<nhaines> no, I mean, might want to try a different computer.
<akk> I love how there's no user-visible error, it'll just happily going on trying and filling up dmesg forever.
<akk> I've gotten similar errors on my laptop too.
<akk> (with the microsd in the android)
<akk> but I could try it now, easily enough
<nhaines> Then try a different OS--it might be either Linux or the card itself.
<akk> It's so weird there's no good way to test these cards. Especially if it's that common that they're flaky or fraudulent.
<nhaines> akk: it's not that common.
<akk> I see the problem about once every two weeks in the card in the android device, but until now i'd been blaming it on an android 1.6 bug.
<akk> (the archos is pretty flaky in general, so why not in its vfat writing?)
<nhaines> Sounds good to me.
<akk> This is not my day. The laptop started up X with no mouse control (fortunately, I can probably do all this in just the one xterm window).
<akk> Interesting -- I managed to 329M to the card, far more than I've managed before.
<akk> Though with an ext3 filesystem, the android says "Damanged SD card. You may have to format it."
<nhaines> Hmm.
 * akk goes back to the old vfat card and goes to dinner
<nhaines> dinner!  \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-25
<akk> bkerensa: When you talk to your friend with the UEFI problem, ask if the machine can still boot from USB. I'm curious.
<akk> (If someone had a Secure Boot problem and couldn't load grub from the hard drive, they could carry around a tiny USB stick with grub on it, maybe.)
<jyo> Hooray for the LoCo election?
<pleia2> hah, we never have enough nominees :)
<jyo> Go go jtatum this year? :)
<pleia2> yay jtatum!
<MarkDude> Who is the new lead?
<MarkDude> jtatum, ? good choice- who else?
<pleia2> MarkDude: details here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-October/001843.html
<pleia2> no one yet, old terms havent expired :)
 * MarkDude was not trying to push anyone out of course :)
<MarkDude> no objections here. Jack was good, I was hoping to have another person to fill his spot to ALSO have a first name that starts with J
<MarkDude> That was my main requirement :)
<pleia2> lol
<MarkDude> Oh wait. I wanted to recall Darkwing - for ignoring the duck within
<MarkDude> I mean sure Disney could sue him out of house and home- he should have taken the dumb, idealogical stance and explained to his kids why they no longer licked Mickey
<pleia2> licked?
<MarkDude> uh liked
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> disney land must be very different than disney world...
<pleia2> oh :)
<MarkDude> Much smaller
<pleia2> reminds me, I am going to disney world this week \o/
<bkerensa> akk: Will do
<bkerensa> =o
 * bkerensa spoke to soon
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Are you a LoCo player?
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa is semi-annoyed with Google's new Authorship Markup
<MarkDude> player?
 * MarkDude is more pimp, playa, hustla
<MarkDude> rumor has it that is how Lyz got her nick - the Star Wars thing was a ruse
<pleia2> oh not you too :)
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Either that or when I am in Hayward - I see Playa street, and think of beaches
<bkerensa> =:o
 * bkerensa loves it when people reshare his post and then people leave trollish comments demanding me to swiftly addresss their concerns elsewhere
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> the pitch forks are out :D sharks are a circling
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you know if webdav encrypts data or passes it is plaintext?
<pleia2> bkerensa: not a clue, sorry
<bkerensa> kk
<broder> bkerensa: i wouldn't expect webdav to at the protocol level
<broder> i'd expect that you'd do it over ssl
<bkerensa> broder: Ok... I had connected to my box.net account via WebDav in nautilus
<bkerensa> and if I'm mobile (not at home) I dont really wanna transmit via a protocol in plaintext
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> But I do wanna be able to mount it some how securely
<broder> bkerensa: are you using http:// or https://?
<bkerensa> webdav://
<MarkDude> bkerensa, haters gonna hate, trolls gonna get erased
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Nah its ok... I approved the comment and kindly thanked him for his two cents
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> That works
<bkerensa> pleia2: Xubuntu seems to be more popular via torrent then Ubuntu or other variants
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> atleast my client is seeding xubuntu the most
 * MarkDude caalls that the jo no method. He is very casual with the people that try to sucker him into bikeshedding
<broder> bkerensa: what if you try just doing https:// instead of webdav://?
<bkerensa> broder: Ill try that right now
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> broder: Also I need to edit fstab to make it mount everytime right?
<bkerensa> well or I could make a bash script and have it run after login
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You ever gonna grab MarkTerranova.com from me ;)
<MarkDude> Oh yes
<MarkDude> I need that link again
<MarkDude> that was saved in my archived F15 I killed
<bkerensa> :D
<Faqtotum> webdav has webd feet
<MarkDude> quack
<Faqtotum> damn it, jim. i'm a duck, not a doctor.
<nhaines> bkerensa: webdav is in plaintext and you use webdav over SSL for encryption.
<nhaines> bkerensa: and you can try davs://
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> ok :D
<BotenAnna> idk what webdav even is. going to its page it looks like what if wikipedia was invented in 1991
<MarkDude> San Jose meetup today. Geekbeat.tv Cali Lewis
<MarkDude> http://lividlobster.com/2011/10/15/san-francisco-viewer-meetup-limited-space/
<Faqtotum> BotenAnna: it's a filesystem over http
<BotenAnna> collaborative filewiki editing 2.0 in the cloud!
<BotenAnna> synergize!
<Faqtotum> BotenAnna: it's apple's de facto half-assed alternative to samba
<MarkDude> samba apple
<MarkDude> They arent related?
<Faqtotum> samba is a gnu/linux thing
<jdeslip> Got a question for everyone.  Is there a command that returns just the name of the current directory
<jdeslip> instead of pwd which gives the whole path
<akk> I don't know of one command, but you could do pwd | sed 's_.*/__'
<akk> er, nix that, basename `pwd`  is better
<nhaines> akk: I didn't know about basename! +1
<akk> nhaines: it's handy! dirname does the opposite, if you need both parts.
<nhaines> ooh.
<jtatum> Faqtotum: webdav is from apple?
<Faqtotum> no, but they adopted it for that purpose
<jtatum> hm… i thought afp was for that purpose :)
<Faqtotum> they used to use afp on their public servers but discontinued that in favor of webdav, back in the 10.3 era
<jtatum> ah.. mobileme or some such?
<Faqtotum> including that
<jtatum> well, that kinda makes sense. wouldn't want to use smb/nfs/afp to publish anything over the internet
<jtatum> whereas webdav is actually made for that purpose
<jdeslip> akk: thanks!
<BotenAnna> btw everyone
<BotenAnna> if you dont have an askubuntu account
<BotenAnna> well, wtf is wrong with you 8)
<MarkDude> lol
<BotenAnna> askubuntu owns if you have questions ask me it is the only ubuntu thing i do because it is cool!!
 * MarkDude has a long list of things that is wrong with him....
<MarkDude> :D
<BotenAnna> and you can even sign up with your launchpad account (LIKE I DID) so no excuses!!!
<pleia2> the most common complaints are closed source, run by a company and it lacks translations
<BotenAnna> still, there's nothing quite like it yet
<BotenAnna> and i havent seen anything more capable of providing such high quality answers
<BotenAnna> and so quickly, too
<BotenAnna> and in a very google-friendly way, idk how many times i've come across a stack exchange site on a search result and it's been helpful
<BotenAnna> like, a lot :)
<BotenAnna> if they turn totes evil or whatever it wouldn't take us long to make an OSS version of it so I'm only minorly concerned about the closed source thing
<pleia2> there is already an open source implementation that debian uses, ubuntu decided not to
<pleia2> http://ask.debian.net/
<pleia2> Shapado
<BotenAnna> other than the broken images everywhere that's not too bad haha
<BotenAnna> this one is a bit more rough around the edges
<BotenAnna> i can see why canonical said just go with the pretty one :3
<pleia2> it was a guy on the community team at canonical, I don't think he did it as a canonical thing though
<pleia2> it's a community maintained thing :)
<BotenAnna> there's a link to askubuntu in the installer
<BotenAnna> so someone did an official thing
<pleia2> the installer is developed by the community too!
<BotenAnna> thats how i found out about it
<pleia2> community is official, canonical is a company that handles trademarks and invests in ubuntu
<BotenAnna> I'd assume canonical was the one that said "yeah go ahead and do that with the branding in the installer" but I am not aware of the details of the sausage-making process, ha
<pleia2> developers on Ubuntu can be anyone, they don't need to be canonical employees, and they all make decisions together (there are some major decisions that Mark as project leader makes, like switch to Unity)
<BotenAnna> esp since shuttleworth has been jobsing the h*ck out recently and obsessing over more UI kind of things
<BotenAnna> ah the ubuntu shapado is mainly in spanish
<BotenAnna> not surprising
<pleia2> actually, he's not the CEO anymore, I don't actually know if he's strictly a canonical employee
<BotenAnna> lots of jobs besides CEO!
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know if he has a title anymore :)
<BotenAnna> On 17 December 2009 Mark announced that, effective March 2010, he would step down as CEO of Canonical to focus energy on product design, partnership and customers
<BotenAnna> so basically
<BotenAnna> he's being all Steve Jobs now
<MarkDude> Mark S has better shirts tho ;)
<BotenAnna> tell me about it
<BotenAnna> like A FREAKING SPACE SUIT
<pleia2> lol
<BotenAnna> However, in an early 2009 New York Times article, Shuttleworth said that Canonical's revenue was "creeping" towards $30 million, the company's break-even point.[21]
<MarkDude> Space ftw
<BotenAnna> so is canonical making money yet? im p impressed if they are
<pleia2> no, every time they get close they invest in something new
<Faqtotum> they kinda have to
<Faqtotum> it's not a tax shelter if it makes money
<BotenAnna> lol
<Faqtotum> i'm curious: is he chairman of the board?
<BotenAnna> in other channels anna is in, a discussion of the male/female ratio of this picture http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5a/Ubuntu_Developer_Summit_Natty.jpg
 * pleia2 missed the Natty UDS
<BotenAnna> mostly i find it amusing that there is a higher concentration of girls near the front....
<BotenAnna> they thought i wouldn't notice and would get tricked into participating!!!
<pleia2> the ubuntu women project has done a lot to encourage women to go, we have a whole page about it on our wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS
<Faqtotum> BotenAnna: there are none on stage-right
<BotenAnna> there's a couple, there's the one looking down (and wearing a collar?) near the front, and on the very left edge of the photo, three near the edge
<Faqtotum> nonsense. moobs.
<BotenAnna> ugly girls are girls too!
<Faqtotum> no one said anyone was ugly
<Faqtotum> text humor fails.
<BotenAnna> well if ugly guys were dismissed from that picture... well i have bad news... ;)
<Faqtotum> no one is left?
<BotenAnna> basically~
<Faqtotum> no surprise to me
<Faqtotum> any male who is attractive has no business being in tech, regardless of ability or interest
 * MarkDude thinks pic is better with women at front, maybe have jono move farther back also ;)
<MarkDude> Faqtotum, So just because I am hot - I should not be here?
<MarkDude> ^^^^ sarcasm font
<MarkDude> :D
<Faqtotum> MarkDude: you're strategically missing when things get really techy, so nya
<MarkDude> Well yes, that is called the CM model
<MarkDude> Community Manager
<MarkDude> aaditya, pingy
<BotenAnna> 20:08 < Faqtotum> any male who is attractive has no business being in tech, regardless  of ability or interest
<BotenAnna> lol kind of applies to girls as well. im glad im not hideous but also not so conventionally attractive to get a lot of unwanted attention, ha
<Faqtotum> BotenAnna: sorry, i forgot about aaditya. my bad.
<BotenAnna> ??
<Faqtotum> attractive and in tech
<Faqtotum> oh, it wasn't you who pinged him
<MarkDude> Hell, even I can tell aaditya is sexy
<MarkDude> :D
<BotenAnna> haha i am not familiar with aaditya?
<Faqtotum> anyway, no one has to be attractive if they don't want to be
<MarkDude> Plus he has deeper voice than Barry White
<Faqtotum> no, barry white is deeper
<MarkDude> ok Faqtotum on par with
<BotenAnna> yet people have to be unattractive even when they don't want to be so so often :(
<MarkDude> Nixie Pixel once called him her sexy Indian
<Faqtotum> being unattractive rocks
<BotenAnna> i am of the opinion that most people can be decent looking with enough effort but levelling taurens and coding while swilling mountain dew IS pretty compelling
<MarkDude> Faqtotum, well my my minimally decent looks- I decided to downgrade and go with ironic Fu Manchu mustache. Comfort level good
<Faqtotum> MarkDude: whenever i used to take the person i live with anywhere tech-related, the first question out of her mouth was always "is aaditya gonna be there?"
<MarkDude> lol
<Faqtotum> i'm not kidding
<Faqtotum> she really used to say that
<MarkDude> Sounds about right. I know Courtney is happy with him being at an event
<BotenAnna> haha
<MarkDude> Its like he will be there, ok, I can show up
<pleia2> MarkDude: is Dallas Braden going to be there?! :)
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> pleia2, does not talk about it, but Dallas was really really eyeballing the Princess at a baseball game
<MarkDude> She of course is happy with MJ, so she did not notice
<MarkDude> Or says she did not ;)
<pleia2> I never notice
<pleia2> I was at a LUG meeting and someone asked me about the toys on my shoes that light up when I walk, "so they light up when you jump?" "yep!" "do it" "ok!"
 * pleia2 facepalm
<pleia2> my best friend was standing right there laughing, she is the worst wingman ever :)
<BotenAnna> sadly, attractive people showing up to OSS stuff probably does more for The Cause than we'd like to admit :X
<BotenAnna> lol pleia2
<MarkDude> lol, hmmm.
<pleia2> I've put on weight though, and gotten older, which mostly means people take me more seriously now, so it's ok :)
<Faqtotum> BotenAnna: it's true, but still not enough
<MarkDude> BotenAnna, true. Also important is the attractive folks that are well grounded. When they act like we are all the same, it makes it more so
<pleia2> oh, Obama is at the W
<BotenAnna> yeah they can't act like rockstars
<MarkDude> Luckily we have a few of those nice types
<pleia2> (next door, was wondering why the roads were closed)
<BotenAnna> the problem with an everyone-is-invited let's-be-a-community thing is that everyone is invited, ha
<MarkDude> lol
<pleia2> lol
<BotenAnna> not necessarily bad, but it quickly attracts people who long for acceptance
<BotenAnna> there's a place for everyone though
<pleia2> ok, going to attempt to go to the post office to ship out these Ubuntu CDs, police everywhere downstairs so it's unclear how successfully I'll be :)
<pleia2> (they can't stop me from leaving my own building, right?)
<pleia2> I suppose I should worry about coming back
<MarkDude> Well I think Courtney is a good example of that being done the right way. She dresses all fancy, since she wants to. But does not act like otheress would need to. Its her choice.
<MarkDude> Just like pleia2 and using pink. She does not make others do so.
<MarkDude> lol- aaditya is going to scrollback and think hmm, what do I say to all of this :D
<BotenAnna> i stalked pleia2 on launchpad and am impressed that she owns princessleia.com
<pleia2> apparently they can stop us from leaving our building :(
<akk> erk! for how long?
<pleia2> dunno
<akk> That's pretty rude, to do that without giving a lot of advance notice.
<pleia2> ah, 10 minutes
<philipballew> is there a situation going on down there though?
<MarkDude> Pres is acting #likeaboss
<akk> oh, 10 min isn't bad.
<philipballew> not horrible
<akk> barring medical emergencies and such
<BotenAnna> also i swear i put my picture on launchpad so i could easily be stalked but it is just showing my icon
 * MarkDude gf is still sorta leery of public stuff. She is not sure what to think of me being so easily found by typing my name in Google
<MarkDude> I am her only friend on FB, so that is kinda weird
<Faqtotum> then stop referring to her as "gf" in a publicly logged channel
 * aaditya scrolls back.
<aaditya> um.
<MarkDude> Faqtotum, the woman in question has been referred to as my gf or my muse. Unless you are friends with me on FB
<akk> ooh ... squeal ... IT'S AADITYA!
<MarkDude> No further specifics
<MarkDude> lol
<aaditya> What the heck is going on here!?
<MarkDude> Hows it going aaditya
<aaditya> It's going, MarkDude!
<MarkDude> Looks like you could use punctuation called interroband
<MarkDude> interrobang
<MarkDude> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interrobang
 * Faqtotum is familiar with said punctuation, but not how to type it
<MarkDude> Faqtotum, copypasta
<MarkDude> ‽
<MarkDude> There ya go
<Faqtotum> like i always do with ♫, you mean?
<aaditya> MarkDude: I'd rather use ಠ_ಠ
<aaditya> Faqtotum: ಠ_ಠ
<MarkDude> lol
<aaditya> Now the question is...
<aaditya> Why is my sexiness being discussed in a public tech-oriented channel?
<aaditya> What did I do to deserve all this?
<aaditya> BotenAnna: nice to meet you too.
<Faqtotum> aaditya: i think that's been discussed, too
<MarkDude> Well it started as not many sexy folks in tech
 * aaditya scrolls up harder.
<MarkDude> then your name came up
<aaditya> Right.
<BotenAnna> aaditya: I hear you are quite handsome! XD
<BotenAnna> 20:38  * MarkDude gf is still sorta leery of public stuff. She is not sure what to  think of me being so easily found by typing my name in Google
<Faqtotum> MarkDude: "came up" you say...
<MarkDude> And then I said, well heck- even I can see that
<aaditya> BotenAnna: rumors, rumors everywhere.
<BotenAnna> honestly i paused a lot before signing up for launchpad
<MarkDude> Faqtotum, my name
<BotenAnna> but who cares im changing my last name when the gf and i get civil unione'd here when we get around to filling out paperwork, ha
<MarkDude> google mark terranova
<aaditya> MarkDude: you have an epic webpage!
<MarkDude> BotenAnna, are you going to put the old name in parenthesis?
<aaditya> That too a .org. lol.
<MarkDude> aaditya, it needs updating
 * MarkDude just got .com with my name
<MarkDude> thx to bkerensa
<BotenAnna> MarkDude: different, everywhere, so it's super confusing!
<MarkDude> well they 2 will be the same
<MarkDude> 1st the gk site, then my vanity crap
<Faqtotum> i've refused to have a website of my own since forever, and i'm not changing that
<aaditya> MarkDude: How did you acquire .com?
<BotenAnna> sometimes my maiden name, sometimes my family name, sometimes a mix of the two!
<MarkDude> bkerensa, the awesomeness that is him
<aaditya> MarkDude: I have a tool that you can use to make an epic site without having to deal with HTML.
<BotenAnna> <twitter> it's called javascript. what's html?
<MarkDude> bring it on aaditya
<akk> Tough to have a js site that has no html on it.
<BotenAnna> yay a bad joke that probably only made sense to me ^_^
<aaditya> I wrote a script that pulls text from a Google Doc, removes the formatting, runs it through a MarkDown parser, and displays a neat HTML5 output.
<aaditya> MarkDude: and it runs on AppEngine.
<MarkDude> I want to post my blog again, its been down for a while
<BotenAnna> lo and behold, gaze upon my mighty homepage http://botenanna.info/
<aaditya> So all you do is to update the Google Doc, and the whole thing updates as expected.
<aaditya> BotenAnna: it's epic.
<aaditya> MarkDude: I've done the same experiment with GitHub. That one was kind of interesting.
<BotenAnna> hours of hand-coding html, javascript, shockwave, and silverlight let me tell you
<BotenAnna> with a lot of html5 thrown in
<aaditya> Upload your MarkDown syntax'ed text to github, and let GitHub make HTML out of it.
<aaditya> Yeah, that's easier than anything else.
<aaditya> MarkDude: http://pages.github.com/
<aaditya> and once you have your site at http://markdude.github.com/, you can easily map it to markterranova.com
<MarkDude> Sure git, there is a good non technical way to start out ;P
<MarkDude> aaditya, I mean you know me, you have met me
<aaditya> MarkDude: nah, it's something you can easily handle in say... 2 commands.
<aaditya> Rest is GUI.
<MarkDude> Sounds like rainman will need a bit of help
<MarkDude> lol
 * MarkDude can do it
<aaditya> MarkDude: sudo apt-get install git git-cola
<aaditya> and when you get stuck, you know where to go XD
<MarkDude> So I have to do this on Ubuntu
<MarkDude> You have any su -- advice?
<Faqtotum> -- ??
<BotenAnna> my advice?
<BotenAnna> never use su --
 * BotenAnna puts on sunglasses
<BotenAnna> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
 * MarkDude uses Fedora tho much of the time.
<BotenAnna> ugh
<BotenAnna> we use CentOS at work for our product
<BotenAnna> I hate it so much
<MarkDude> So writing about my FOSS only in Ubuntu sounds silly
<BotenAnna> I have never met a CentOS I've ever liked
<Faqtotum> i think she was trying to hint at "never use Fedora"
<MarkDude> Well I will not argue with you.
<BotenAnna> 21:10 < Faqtotum> i think she was trying to hint at "never use Fedora"
<MarkDude> Fair enough. Technically Centos is designed to be like RHELL
<BotenAnna> interesting second L you have there
<MarkDude> Fedora actually has much newer packages
<Faqtotum> RPM is hell, regardless
 * MarkDude pretends that was accident ;)
<MarkDude> Fedora has like 10 times the packages of rhel
<MarkDude> Well at the moment I am using Ubuntu
 * MarkDude got apt get you are screwed message
<MarkDude> Package git is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MarkDude> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MarkDude> is only available from another source
<MarkDude> E: Package git has no installation candidate
<MarkDude> rocker@rocker-laptop:~$
<pleia2> so way more than 10 minutes, everything is still all blocked off, I had to sneak in via some friendly police in the back
<MarkDude> pleia2, used her Force powers,
<pleia2> 3 shipments of CDs are on their way to socal :)
<MarkDude> This is not eh Princess you are looking for
<pleia2> hehe
<BotenAnna> <pleia2> #occupylocalpostoffice
<pleia2> lol
<MarkDude> BotenAnna, lol on your site
<pleia2> I'm just trying to live my life here! :)
<pleia2> there are protesters outside though
<BotenAnna> we are the 99%! of people who want to mail ubuntu cds!
<BotenAnna> is that why it was shut down/blocked off?
<pleia2> no, I guess they always do this when the president comes within a 2 block radius
<pleia2> the occupy folks just decided to wander down from ferry building :)
<BotenAnna> oh!
<BotenAnna> you're local then :)
<BotenAnna> i work in culver city, traffic this morning was fun!!
<pleia2> cool :)
<pleia2> yeah I live at new montgomery and howard (between 2nd and 3rd)
<BotenAnna> i guess i shouldn't be TOO surprised given the channel but CA IS a big state ^_^
<pleia2> obama is at the W, which is howard and 3rd
<Faqtotum> there's a ferry building in culver city?
<BotenAnna> haha yikes :X
<pleia2> some protesters: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6281378790/
<BotenAnna> president staying next door, good excuse to stay home and work on your oss projects. or night elf. nobody would blame you~
<pleia2> too bad I work from home :)
<BotenAnna> the protesters have to be an interesting bunch
<BotenAnna> tea parties and people upset that obama is as left as we get but still right of center
<BotenAnna> ah, Keystone XL is the pipeline thing
<BotenAnna> I heard about that
<pleia2> I'm pretty sure all protesters in SF are the same people, regardless of the protest
<pleia2> buncha hippies in this city :)
<pleia2> I love it
<nhaines> BotenAnna: pleia2 is not local.  :P
<pleia2> nhaines: CDs shipped!
<BotenAnna> oh wait pleia2 are you in the bay area?
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!  \o/
<pleia2> oh, culver city is LA
<BotenAnna> im dumb. obama was here yesterday, left today for the bay area didn't he?
<pleia2> I'm in SF
<Faqtotum> i've taken several of those online where-are-you-on-the-political-spectrum tests lately
<BotenAnna> haha i was like "those streets sound like downtown LA!!"
<MarkDude> let me guess Faqtotum
<MarkDude> your answer was MEOW?
<BotenAnna> haha
<Faqtotum> MarkDude: Nyan.
<BotenAnna> mine was like -10, -8 :V
<MarkDude> lol
<Faqtotum> there is an economic axis and a social axis
<Faqtotum> on the economic axis, i consistently come up dead-center
<Faqtotum> on the social axis, i'm consistently exactly half-way between dead-center and "anarchist"
<BotenAnna> i ~*try*~ not to bring up politics around OSS because inevitably I end up in some hours long tangle with a libertarian. just a warning to any libertarians in the room ;D
<MarkDude> lol
<pleia2> I try not to bring up politics around anyone :)
<BotenAnna> there's a place for politics, that place is google plus
<nhaines> pleia2: that's what Hitler said!
<MarkDude> next thing ya know it turns into debate over who should pay for the sidewalks...
<BotenAnna> lol nhaines
<pleia2> cats are a good subject, I like talking about cats
<Faqtotum> well, plenty of liberty in OSS, so there's common ground
<BotenAnna> except libertarianism isn't about liberty its about concentrating power into a ruling elite of corporatists and OH GOD DONT GET ME STARTED (if you want to rebut this: http://gplus.to/BotenAnna :P)
<pleia2> nhaines: that was the fastest 0-godwin I've ever seen, nicely done :)
<nhaines> pleia2: what can I say?  I'm a pro at Internets.  :)
<BotenAnna> but on a basic level yes, the two do fit well which is why I try to be careful XD
<BotenAnna> because on the other hand, free community maintained stuff attracts pinkos like me ;P
<pleia2> so, who wants to see cat pictures?
<BotenAnna> o/
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> cats  \o/
<pleia2> http://www.zooborns.com/zooborns/oncilla/
<pleia2> best cats ever
<BotenAnna> p.s. im still impressed that you got princessleia.com
<BotenAnna> did you like, spawn camp the internet?
<pleia2> BotenAnna: yeah, I got lucky (owned princessleia2.com, emailed the old owner of princessleia.com in 2002 and she had "grown out of it" and offered to give it to me)
<nhaines> Epic!
<BotenAnna> haha wow
<pleia2> emailed her to say "hey, nice site" "yeah, you want it?"
<nhaines> Now that's how to troll all other SW fans.
<BotenAnna> these are some freaking cute kitties
<Faqtotum> moar ocelots, pl0x
<pleia2> http://zooborns.typepad.com/zooborns/ocelot/ !
<BotenAnna> now the real question here about the ocelots...
 * BotenAnna stuffs up glasses
<BotenAnna> are they....
<BotenAnna> oneric?
<BotenAnna> YEAAAAAAAA*hackcoughwheeze*
<pleia2> naturally
<MarkDude> Also George Lucas must have much more common sense than say Disney
<BotenAnna> Adjective:	
<BotenAnna> Of or relating to dreams or dreaming.
<BotenAnna> neverb othered to look that up until just now
<MarkDude> taking away Dark wing duck name
<nhaines> BotenAnna: it was in the name announcemnt.  :P
<BotenAnna> that sounds like it got dangerous
<BotenAnna> nhaines: you assume im able to read
<nhaines> BotenAnna: can't you?  Eureka can.
<nhaines> Can't you, Eureka?
<BotenAnna> i.... i'm illiterate
<nhaines> Eureka: cat got your tongue?
<Eureka> nhaines: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BotenAnna> i am not a bot
<BotenAnna> i am a nice girl
<Faqtotum> irony is that for a while, i thought BotenAnna really was a bot
<nhaines> hahaha
<Faqtotum> i did
<nhaines> that's how the song goes too, I think.
<Faqtotum> indeed
<nhaines> Aww, I referred a friend to ING Direct and his stuff came and his debit card is way cooler than mine.
<BotenAnna> did he get the cool upside down one?
<nhaines> BotenAnna: that's the one.
<BotenAnna> i like ing, shame im going to be replacing it with a credit uniion eventually =\
<nhaines> I might just call them up and say... well, just what I said here.
<nhaines> BotenAnna: use both!
<BotenAnna> but they get the boot after chase so congrats to them!
<BotenAnna> ing is owned by capital one
<nhaines> I thought that hadn't gone through yet.
<BotenAnna> and are thus connected to that whole "hey lets bet Americans' money" junk
<Faqtotum> san francisco federal credit union's visa cards convert currency for international transactions at cost
<nhaines> BotenAnna: Can't I rail against their evil ways but *still* give them control of my money?
<BotenAnna> yeah it's not as bad as Chase or Bank of America so I'm replacing the Chase account first, but I like having two different financial institutions so I'll probably sign up for a couple credit unions or something
<Faqtotum> i think it's 1% below the interbank rate
<BotenAnna> i've been looking in to local credit unions and apparently there wasn't really anything I needed to fear
<BotenAnna> like i thought atms would be hard to find, esp out of state, but they have more ATMs than most banks
<BotenAnna> my only remaining concern is can I replace ING's great online banking stuff, but that may be possible
<nhaines> ING has the best online banking really.
<Faqtotum> i still have my old unexpired BofA check card that says "customer since 1985" somewhere. they let me keep it after i closed my accounts last year and went to chase.
<nhaines> It even works with Linux if you use Firefox.
<Faqtotum> this year, i closed the chase acct
<Faqtotum> there is no upside to ING that i could find
<nhaines> Faqtotum: how about no local branches and you have to mail in checks to deposit them?
<Faqtotum> i have a similar acct with AmericaNet Bank, at a higher interest rate
<BotenAnna> ing is good if you need to move money around with bank transfers
<Faqtotum> i might not even keep that
<BotenAnna> which i find myself doing
<Faqtotum> AmericaNet transfers anything to anything for free, as long as the amount >= $1
<Faqtotum> if i nuke that, i'll have to use paypal
<Faqtotum> there are nice credit union deals that make things like ING completely obsolete, though
<BotenAnna> Faqtotum: in terms of online services or just availability?
<MarkDude> http://www.parisoma.com/events/
<MarkDude> Parisoma has some cool events upcoming
<Faqtotum> BotenAnna: the former
<nhaines> Faqtotum: I think that was the important one.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-26
<BotenAnna> for the evening krew, your wtf site link for the day. audiophiles O_O http://www.royaldevice.com/custom.htm
<jyo> Huh. I suppose they're still working on Google Calendar integration before rolling out events in Google+.
<BotenAnna> ~*good morning*~
<bkerensa> Good Morning
 * bkerensa will be in California for Christmas
 * nhaines is dreaing of a brown Christmas.
<bkerensa> nhaines: Brown?
<nhaines> bkerensa: we only have four seasons down here: heatwave, earthquake, mudslide, and riot.
<bkerensa> nhaines: Oh I know... I'm a true Californian ;)
<bkerensa> Born in Sacramento
<nhaines> also s/heatwave/wildfire/ is good too.  :)
<bkerensa> My entire family is pretty much in California
<bkerensa> ;) Family owns a city or two
<bkerensa> Well mostly just Martinez, CA these days
<bkerensa> ;)
<pleia2> I like SF, we just have "nice" and "foggy"
<bkerensa> pleia2: I think you some how have missed the rain
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> it hardly ever rains here
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> light mist at most (I'd say that's fog)
<bkerensa> pleia2: How long have you been there now?
<Faqtotum> no, rain is here in Sacramento, just not atm
<pleia2> bkerensa: almost 2 years
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> you must be having a dry spell
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> It rained every October when I lived in SF
<pleia2> we had a couple days of drizzle before I went to philly, but otherwise it's been beautiful and warm this month
<bkerensa> one week it rained so bad in the Mission I swear a homeless person on Valencia Street got submerged
<bkerensa> Hmm :D
<bkerensa> No doubt it is mostly sunny but it seemed every October rain came but magically on all holidays it was dry
<pleia2> we do our carpets in this building in the spring because they say the rainy season is january or feburary
<bkerensa> Hmm
<pleia2> but even then it doesn't rain a ton, just a few rainy days here and there
<akk> We have had relatively dry winters these last couple years, at least down here in the south bay.
<akk> No El Niño.
<bkerensa> akk: Yeah I figured
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> and nothing like back east
<pleia2> I think a rainy year in california is very different than a rainy year back east ;)
<nhaines> pleia2: has it been two years already?
<bkerensa> My family has a house in San Bruno and a block of houses in Martinez, CA
<bkerensa> idk
 * bkerensa needs to go visit soon :)
<pleia2> nhaines: well, in february :)
<akk> We don't get the heavy torrential rains or thunderstorms much ... we just get insistent overcast and rain for 3 months straight, in bad years.
<bkerensa> akk: My grandmothers house in South San Francisco is worth so much $$$ now.... She has owned it for like 30 years and inherited it
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> back in philly you can set your watch to the 5PM tree-destroying thunderstorms in the spring :)
<pleia2> I do miss the thunderstorms
<akk> I love thunderstorms ... wish we had them.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Colorado has epic thunderstorms
<BotenAnna> thunder hit a tree in CA?
<akk> New Mexico had some wonderful storms, and you barely even have to get wet (everything's dry again an hour after the storm passes).
<BotenAnna> welp, whole state is gonna burn down
 * bkerensa wants to avoid thunderstorms at all costs... I was in a thunderstorm in Colorado and was like "Uhhh we dont have thunderstorms like this in California"
<BotenAnna> i never truly experienced a thunderstorm until i lived in korea, CA doesn't have thunderstorms like other places
<akk> BotenAnna: I had some friends in South SJ who had a backyard tree explode when lightning hit it, a few years ago. So it does happen occasionally.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you like Mexican Food?
<BotenAnna> like normally a little thunder, rain, it's calming. but a serious thunderstorm? holy shit you feel like suddenly you will be hit with lightning and die
<pleia2> bkerensa: from time to time
<bkerensa> pleia2: Allow me to suggest http://www.yelp.com/biz/taqueria-cancun-san-francisco-4 (Taqueria Cancun) they have two locations in SF and it is the best I have ever had :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: yep, been there :)
<bkerensa> I used to eat their nearly everyday
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> And Sushi... Go to Todai in SV
<bkerensa> :D
<BotenAnna> "are there lightning rods in this city? on our house? it's installed right? there's no way the lightning will hit the metal rod and poor construction will ignite the house or somethingohgodohgodohgodohgod"
<bkerensa> I cant remember if it is in Milpitas or Sunnyvale
<pleia2> we go to a small sushi place where my fiance has known the chef for several years
<bkerensa> pleia2: Nice... Thats the best way I imagine then :) I like going places where I know the cooks or owners
<akk> Is Todai still around? I thought they all closed.
<bkerensa> akk: WHAT?
<bkerensa> they closed the one in Portland
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> but I thought it was just this one
<bkerensa> :(
<akk> I know the couple I used to go to are gone.
 * bkerensa shakes fist at Sushi gods
<akk> But mostly in SoCal (Todai is a big group celebratory thing for me -- too expensive and excessive for just a casual dinner)
<akk> But I think the Vellco one was gone last time I was by there.
<bkerensa> well if Todai is gone then I guess the best Sushi in California for me atleast is Osaka on Castro in SF
<bkerensa> akk: Well I used to go there for my birthday and whenever I visited my mom when she lived in Sunnyvale.... I liked the eat till you x.x and die
<bkerensa> :D
<Faqtotum> i went to the Todai in daly city shortly after they first opened, and i wasn't impressed
<akk> I think it's been tough for Japanese places lately ... Miyake closed this past year, and that was a Cupertino institution for 20+ years.
<bkerensa> akk: Hmm do you know if Sushi Lovers still exists?
<akk> That sounds familiar but I can't remember why.
<akk> Where was it?
<bkerensa> Milpitas and Santa Clara
<bkerensa> My mom favored them :D
<bkerensa> But then again my mom was born in Japan so ;)
<akk> Oh, I think I may have been to the Milpitas one. But googling on it gives the first two hits saying CLOSED.
<Faqtotum> bbiab
<BotenAnna> maybe its all the doctor who ive been watching but im really starting to see the appeal of tea and some kind of crackers
<nhaines> BotenAnna: what about biscuits?
<BotenAnna> crumpets
<BotenAnna> also, a lil' morning lols: http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltmobeRRqC1qa6xn7o1_500.jpg
<nhaines> I think I'm out of English tea cookies, but I also don't think I need to have a huge bag of cookies at my desk.
<BotenAnna> yeah i want the crackers but
<BotenAnna> i don't have any
<BotenAnna> and i think this is a good thing
<jtatum> fish fingers and custard
<jyo> pleia2: So the Nexus One finally rides off into the Ice Cream Sandwich-less sunset, eh?
<pleia2> jyo: I don't know that it's been confirmed
<pleia2> I wouldn't be surprised though
<pleia2> it's ashame, the only real problem with the nexus one is the internal storage, otherwise it's still one of the higher power androids out there
<nhaines> jyo: citation needed!
<nhaines> pleia2: My Nexus One and my G2 are getting ICS.  :)
<pleia2> I assumed he meant OTA :)
<nhaines> pleia2: boo http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/8848669/Android-upgrade-for-Google-Nexus-S-in-weeks.html
<nhaines> But yeah, I'm getting it anyway.  :)
<pleia2> sadness
<pleia2> my fiance should be getting the galaxy/prime for holiday work gift, at which point I might make a play for his S ;)
<pleia2> but I really do love the One
<pleia2> the S is all plasticy and meh
<nhaines> Yeah, metal and glass is where it's at.
<nhaines> I love my G2 but I'm pretty sure it won't get an update.
<bkerensa> G2 a phone?
<nhaines> bkerensa: yes, the T-Mobile G2, by HTC.
<bkerensa> oh :D
 * bkerensa has a iphone.... HTC offered me a inspire but it was for I think t-mobile and I use ATT
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> seems like T-Mobile gets cool phones
<nhaines> I will take the inspire!  :P
<nhaines> yeah, T-Mobile's doing pretty good as far as Android goes.
<BotenAnna> my nexus one is awesome but I'm excite to get something new around marchish. the nexus prime looks p cool, if i'm thinking of the right one. the one that was just announced
<nhaines> BotenAnna: Galaxy Nexus :P
<BotenAnna> yeah probs that one
<BotenAnna> i'm suspicious of samsung but the main line Nexus phones tend to have less BS so I guess I'll see how it's received
<BotenAnna> and hey something shinier may happen by then!
<BotenAnna> i'd love an xperia play kind of thing but I think the new hardware revision is only available on verizon or something dumb :(
<nhaines> I'll wait for HTC.
<BotenAnna> how long is the wait though :(
<BotenAnna> how long
<nhaines> I will wait... FOREVER
<jtatum> who wants to live forevahhhhh
<jtatum> ooo wants to live forevahhhh!! aaaaaaaaahhhhh!
<pleia2> who needs forever anyway
<BotenAnna> i will wait...until I get tired of my otherwise awesome N1 having about 2k of internal memory for apps
<BotenAnna> which is until about several months ago :V
<pleia2> I don't even bother exaggerating, 200M is pathetic :)
<pleia2> particularly when google thinks it's a good idea to release their 25M G+ app that you can't move to external
<nhaines> pleia2: I thought they fixed that?  :)
 * pleia2 checks again
<pleia2> ooh yay!
<BotenAnna> I was so excited to be a consumer whore and buy everything on tap tap
<BotenAnna> but the dang thing takes like 25MB of memory and i think stores all the songs in app memory >=(
<BotenAnna> and you can't move to SD
<BotenAnna> oh well that probably saved me like $50 of poorly thought out impulse purchases
<pleia2> heh
<BotenAnna> also why is locking screen just causing gnome-screensaver to take up 99% cpu and otherwise do nothing and I have to manually kill the process to be able to use my computer again :(
<BotenAnna> lock the desktop, in deed
<BotenAnna> *indeed
<BotenAnna> <nhains> well you told it to lock the desktop didn't you?
<BotenAnna> *nhaines
<BotenAnna> had to get that response out of the way :V
<nhaines> Truth in advertising!  :V
<pleia2> lol
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-27
<Faqtotum> did i read that right? SCaLE is a month early this year?
<pleia2> yeah, it's at the end of january
<Faqtotum> why is that?
<pleia2> I don't know :)
<akk> Maybe that was when the venue was available.
<pleia2> Gareth: why is SCaLE in January this year?
<Faqtotum> there's a good chance i won't be able to make it
 * Gareth tries to think of a funny, yet completely untrue answer but fails.
<Gareth> the dates that we wanted to February were already taken by another event.  so we went to the weekend in January that we've got.
<Faqtotum> ok
<Gareth> unfortunately unavoidable.
<Faqtotum> well, sure beats going back to the westin, i guess
<pleia2> thanks Gareth :)
<akk> Gareth: "We got a tip that Linux 3.0 was going to be released that weekend, and we didn't want to conflict."
<Gareth> pleia2: no worries.
<Gareth> akk: Linux 3.11 perhaps :)
<akk> oh, right :)
<akk> "We heard that was when Apple was going to switch their kernel over to Linux, and wanted to celebrate."
<Faqtotum> Linux 95
<Faqtotum> no wait, Linux 98SE
<Gareth> Linux ME?
<Faqtotum> Linux Bob.
<broder> Microsoft Linux
<broder> err, Microsoft Linus
<Faqtotum> the occasion is now upon us to discontinue battering expired equines
<bkerensa> This is meant for serious laughs.... Microsoft invited me to NYC for a vip event.... Also wanna send me a Windows Phone
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> How nice of them!
<BotenAnna> do it
<nhaines> bkerensa: I resurrected my HP Jornada 568 today.
<BotenAnna> oh the hp jornada
<BotenAnna> i found my palm TX the other day
<BotenAnna> i made a backup on ubuntu and i cant restore it :(
<nhaines> The real treasure trove was the 128MB CF card in it.  I stuck that in a PCMCIA adapter, chunked it into my laptop, and 'dd'ed away!
<nhaines> I'm looking forward to seeing what my budget was in 2002.
<nhaines> I took this to Germany with me while I was travelling.  I found my Targus keyboard in storage, that's what made me pull everything out and charge it.
<BotenAnna> i remember your hp jornada hehe
<BotenAnna> a natural evolution from the graphing calculators~
<BotenAnna> i always wanted one, but was too poor
<akk> BotenAnna: pilot-link doesn't work to restore?
<akk> Those graphing calculators are such disappointing things. I guess some day students will get to use some kind of cheap tablet, much more flexible.
<bkerensa> Apparently the NYC event they gave me a code... I'm not going to fly to NYC at my own cost just to go to a VIP party and meet two people they find important :D
 * bkerensa did take the Windows Phone though... :P I wont use it but heck I might give it away
<nhaines> The Jornada's pretty exciting.  It has Pocket Word and Pocket Excel which are probably just as useful as before.  It has Pocket IE which is probably more useless than before (also I don't have a functioning CF network card), and it has Solitaire of course.
<bkerensa> Hmm
<bkerensa> nhaines: I'm waiting for HP to liquidate their PC/Laptop supplies
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> bkerensa: donno if that'll happen.  :)
<bkerensa> nhaines: They were giving away WebOS phones and tablets from their corporate store at insane prices
<bkerensa> like
<bkerensa> $25
<BotenAnna> akk: they were da shiznit back in the 90s
<BotenAnna> they still have a function though, general purpose tablets are a bad idea to allow on exams
<nhaines> bkerensa: right, but HP isn't going to stop producing PCs and laptops.
<bkerensa> nhaines: Since when are they not?
<bkerensa> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/aug/19/hp-pc-group-spinoff-implications
<bkerensa> last time I checked they are selling the HP hardware brand pretty soon and will focus on enterprise stuff like cloud
<nhaines> bkerensa: they changed their mind.
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> Well they did fire the CEO who made all those decisions and paid him millions in severence
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Meg Whitman the failed politician is at the helm and I hear she is going to invest millions of her own money into HP
<bkerensa> I know they laid off a good amount of the HP employees that were at OSCON this uear
<nhaines> Oh good!
<bkerensa> No :P the people at HP that were at OSCON were awesome.... node.js people :D
<BotenAnna> bkerensa: she invested millions of her own money into her governorship campaign. nothing could possibly go wrong!!
<BotenAnna> i cant believe hp seriously went with whitman, she is the absolute worst
<bkerensa> :D
<BotenAnna> sorry, i cannot believe someone who claims to be a fiscal conservative yet ran ebay and during her tenure jacked up listing fees through the roof. i'm not even a fiscal conservative, but i don't appreciate liars!
<BotenAnna> but yeah. i really don't like her in a way that transcends politics or left/right, she's just a bad leader and a liar and fights dirty
<BotenAnna> like i think a major reason she didn't get elected is during the campaign i was impossible to be anywhere and not see her insufferable attack ads filled with transparent lies, and I didn't even have TV service at the time
<nhaines> BotenAnna: don't shy away from the issue.  Tell us how you really feel!
<BotenAnna> sorry, i may be a bit vague on my feelings about meg whitman
<BotenAnna> so to clarify: she's in my second circle of political hell. the first circle is composed entirely of sally kern and orrin hatch.
 * nhaines laughs.
<BotenAnna> here is a funny picture of sally kern getting pwned by the onion http://brittanynovotny.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/kris-and-sally.png
<BotenAnna> http://i.imgur.com/406B2.jpg remember everyone get a lil' exercise sometimes :D
<greg-g> BotenAnna: I honestly can't tell if that is fake or not
<MarkDude> That chair is great, I could fit 3 of me in it. Although I am sure no one wants 3 of me
<BotenAnna> greg-g: apparently it is. according to legend, someone requested a custom chair because the 600lb limit of their other chairs was too low for them. this chair cost $1800.
<greg-g> BotenAnna: wow
<akk> $1800.is how much they paid some artist to photoshop (gimp) it? :)
<MarkDude> lol
<nhaines> bkerensa: Slashdot confirms it. :P http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9221272/HP_to_keep_PC_division_rejects_spin_off_idea?taxonomyId=12
<BotenAnna> if slashdot confirmed it, it was true 2 months ago!
<jtatum> haha
<locodir-user> anyone that could help me to install an hp officejet 4500?
<nhaines> locodir-user: is it USB or network?
<locodir-user> network
<nhaines> Okay.  Make sure it's turned on and is connected to your network.  Is it Ethernet (wired) or wireless?
<locodir-user> wired
<nhaines> Okay, it should be simple then.  What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<locodir-user> 11.10
<nhaines> Okay.  Then you can click the Power/Settings indicator in the top right-hand corner of your monitor and choose Printers under the Attached Devices section.
<akk> locodir-user: Tip: use system-config-printer, not the cups web UI, for installing HP printers.
<akk> (I got the wrong configuration by letting CUPS do mine ... HP deskjet 4280)
<nhaines> akk: that's what we're doing.  :P
<locodir-user> in printers  only can click in connect button, not in add
<locodir-user> the "add" button apears in gray
<locodir-user> and only can click in reload, and connect
<locodir-user> do i have to cick "connect?
<nhaines> No, you should have an Add button, a reload button, and a Filter text field, but no other buttons.
<locodir-user> i can not click in add
<nhaines> What if you use the menu at the very top of the screen?  You should be able to choose Server > New > Printer
<locodir-user> says printing services not installed in this computer
<nhaines> Hmm, that's sort of what it sounded like, but CUPS should be included by default.
<nhaines> Is this a new install of Ubuntu 11.10 or is it an upgrade from any pre-release version or from 11.04?
<locodir-user> an upgrade from 11.04
<nhaines> It sounds like a failed upgrade.  That can happen sometimes.  Let's do this.  Open up Terminal.
<nhaines> I want to see whether you have printing support installed.  Without quotes, type "apt-cache policy cups" into the Terminal and press enter.  Let me know what it says for "Installed"
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> cups:   Installed: 1.5.0-8ubuntu4   Candidate: 1.5.0-8ubuntu4   Version table:  *** 1.5.0-8ubuntu4 0         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-proposed/main i386 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status      1.5.0-8ubuntu3 0         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/main i386 Packages      1.5.0-8 0         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/main i386 Packages
<nhaines> Ooh, that's newer than mine.
<nhaines> Well, that's good news and bad news... sounds like it's installed but it isn't working.
<locodir-user> now i need the good news
<locodir-user> how to make it work hehe
<nhaines> The good news was that it's installed.  :)
<nhaines> I don't think I can support this remotely.  My advice is to find a local Ubuntu tech, maybe visit a local Linux User Group, or else to back up your files and install Ubuntu 11.10 fresh.
<nhaines> This shouldn't be terribly hard.  The problem is "I can't user printers because CUPS isn't running after upgrading from Ubuntu 11.04."
<nhaines> Let me try that again without spelling errors.  :)
<nhaines> This shouldn't be terribly hard.  The problem is "I can't use printers because CUPS isn't running after upgrading from Ubuntu 11.04."
<locodir-user> thats is the problem
<nhaines> That should let another technician know what the problem is.
<locodir-user> i don't know is not working
<locodir-user> i don
<locodir-user> i don't know why is not working
<nhaines> Because CUPS isn't running.
<nhaines> We know it's installed and we know it's not running.
<locodir-user> i have to back up my pics and install fresh ubuntu
<nhaines> That is one way to do it, yes.
<nhaines> You can run Backup and set up a backup of your home directory.  This is probably a good way to go.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-28
<nhaines> Save it to an external hard drive if you can, or to your Ubuntu One account if you must, if you have less than 5GB of data in your home directory.
<locodir-user> i hace probably more that 30 gigs
<nhaines> External hard drive it is, then!  :)
<locodir-user> but, if we try uninstaling CUPS?
<nhaines> This is a possibility, but not something I have time to support online right now.
<locodir-user> 30 gigs in pictures, my kid and muy wife pictures
<nhaines> locodir-user: then it should be backed up whether or not you plan to reinstall Ubuntu.
<locodir-user> let's try uninstalign CUPS
<nhaines> I understand that reinstalling and restoring backups is not easy.
<locodir-user> if don't work i reinstall ubuntu
<nhaines> I can't support reinstalling CUPS remotely.  (I haven't done it before, and I don't have time as I finish my work day to deduce just what would need to be uninstalled.)
<nhaines> You may want to post a question at askubuntu.com
<locodir-user> ok
<akk> Unfortunately the printing system is very convoluted. It's easy enough to remove and reinstall just the cups package
<akk> but there are about 7 other packages that all work together with cups.
<nhaines> Or, if you *really* need to print tonight, you can always boot from an Ubuntu Desktop CD and add the printer, print your file, and then reboot.
<nhaines> It won't fix your problem on your computer, but it will let you print if you don't have another computer available.
<locodir-user> that's true but im trying to fix the problem
<nhaines> locodir-user: I want you to fix the problem too.  But I also want you to be able to print when you need to.
<locodir-user> akk, you think maybe another package can fix this problem?????
<nhaines> This means you'll have more time to work on fixing the problem instead of just reinstalling.  :)
<locodir-user> thank you nhaines, you'r very helpful
<akk> locodir-user: yes, the printing system not working doesn't necessarily mean it's the cupsys package (though it's probably the most likely, from the error message).
<akk> You could try sudo service cups restart
<akk> (did nhaines already suggest that? I didn't see it in scrollback)
<locodir-user> no, but let me try this one
<locodir-user> sudo service cups restart" don't work
<nhaines> locodir-user: thank you.  I wish I could do more at this time.  But I'm sure you'll find a solution.  :)
<locodir-user> thank you nhaines, you already help me a lot
<locodir-user> i apreciate it very much
<locodir-user> is time to take a break guys
<locodir-user> thank you
<nhaines> It's a start!  You know how you can print if something important can't wait.  Until then, good luck, and we'll try again later.
<locodir-user> for your time, nhaines, akk
<nhaines> locodir-user: You're very welcome.
<nhaines> akk: well that was nice and polite.  How about that.
<nhaines> pleia2: oh! forgot to mention, the CDs arrived today. :)
<MarkDude> aaditya, here is a pic that makes you look unattractive >>> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/100_6654.JPG
<MarkDude> The rest turned out better
<akk> It is very weird how oneiric live can't connect to my wired network. I think it's because I named it "home" instead of "wired network 1" or whatever that default was.
<locodir-user> anyone can help me, when i start ubuntu 11.10, i have a terminal open in my desktop
<locodir-user> and i can not use the icons
<locodir-user> hi, i have a problem could anyone help me????
<locodir-user> when i sign up in ubuntu 11.10, in my desktop i have a terminal open, and is the only thing i can use, i don't have the unity bar in the left side
<locodir-user> and i don't know how to close it
<akk> Pretty quiet here tonight, locodir-user ... sorry, I don't know much about the default desktop stuff.
<akk> It's increasingly sounding like your upgrade didn't go right, though, and that you ended up missing some important stuff.
<akk> Have you done an update in the software center? Sometimes that can tell you if there are package conflicts or other obvious errors.
<locodir-user> let me see
<locodir-user> no, nathing appear to be wrong in the software center
<locodir-user> or any way to see the content of folders in other users?
<locodir-user> so i can upload them to my ubuntu one folder
<locodir-user> ?????
<locodir-user> if i delete a user, can i see those folders?
<akk> I think deleting a user will delete that user's homedir, but I'm not sure.
<akk> You should be able to see other users' homedirs, if they're world readable ... otherwise you'd have to use sudo and the command line.
<locodir-user> and how i can copy those files to my folders?
<locodir-user> those are pictures in another user in my pc
<locodir-user> and i need to back'em up
<akk> Um ... I don't use the gui at all for that. But I assume if you select a bunch of folders and drag, it should work ...
<locodir-user> the "gui"?
<akk> windows and mice stuff
<akk> I find the command line a lot faster and easier, so I do a lot of things that way.
<locodir-user> but how i find that folder in command and how can i move those files to my folders??
<akk> Oh, if you're asking about the command line, that I can help with.
<akk> A user's home dir is ~user
<akk> so e.g. if user mary has a lot of pictures under Pictures, you could do something like cp ~mary/Pictures/*.jpg ~/Pictures
<akk> ~ by itself (no username after it) means your own home directory.
<akk> Or if you wanted to copy everything under mary's Pictures directory, you could do:
<akk> cp -a ~mary/Pictures ~/mary-Pictures-backup
<akk> cp is copy, -a means all (keep the dates and things like that, copy subdirectories, basically get everything)
<akk> and ~/mary-Pictures-backup would be a new directory under your own home directory.
<locodir-user> but says that some folders inside that one have permission denied
<akk> That means the user has some things marked unreadable by other users (including you)
<akk> but if you have sudo permission on the machine, you can do it this way:
<akk> sudo cp -a ~mary/Pictures ~yourname/mary-Pictures-backup
<akk> that's sudo in front of the same command, with one change: instead of just ~ you use your login name, so it goes in your directory and not root's.
<akk> (of course you can back up to anywhere you want, not just your home directory)
<locodir-user> the back up folder is in my pictures now
<locodir-user> but those folders that i told you that have permission denied, are empty :(
<akk> yeah, you can't copy files you can't read -- unless you're root (that's what sudo does)
<locodir-user> but i need those pics, those are my baby's  only pics a have and when i try to open that user i only have a terminal open in the desktop
<akk> Then use the sudo version.
<locodir-user> sudo cp -a ~mary/Pictures ~yourname/mary-Pictures-backup?????
<akk> yes, with your own name, of course
<locodir-user> that's what i did
<locodir-user> in those folders are emty
<locodir-user> :(
<locodir-user> empty
<akk> Try copying to a new name, mary-Pictures-backup2 or whatever
<akk> maybe it doesn't want to overwrite the empty files already there
<akk> Just checking -- you're doing this before you reinstall, right?
<akk> If so, I'm wondering whether you're copying to a place that's still on the same machine (and might get overwritten if you reinstall).
<akk> If it's just your homedir, then your homedir is no more safe than any other user's homedir.
<locodir-user> there is any way to change the permission of those folders?
<akk> Sure -- ls -l ~mary/Pictures (or whatever the directory is)
<akk> or a specific file like ls -l ~mary/Pictures/baby.jpg
<akk> ls -l will give you a line like:
<akk> -rw-rw-rw- 1 akkana users 3102245 2011-10-02 12:26 /home/akkana/Images/2011/spider/img_5228.jpg
<akk> the 3102245 is the size in bytes (so check to make sure that's not zero)
<pleia2> nhaines: yay, glad you got them :) philipballew got the shipment for SD too
<akk> and the -rw-rw-rw- is the permissions -- rw means readable and writable, and the first group means by the owner of the file, the second is by anyone in the group, the third means permissions for everyone else.
<akk> If it's not readable to you, it might look like -rw------- instead
<akk> but if sudo got zero-length files, then that probably isn't the problem and you should check the sizes.
<nhaines> locodir-user: I recommend logging out, and at the login screen, click the gear by your name and make sure Unity or Unity2D are selected, then log back in.
<nhaines> That should fix the problem with your session not coming up right.
<locodir-user> it says -rw-rw-rw- comman not found
<locodir-user> ok
<akk> ls -l (with the name of the file or directory) was the command.
<akk> You aren't supposed to type the -rw-rw-rw- stuff, that's what ls -l prints out.
<akk> Unrelated question: how do I remove a broken package? I tried to install a google-earth deb but it has dependency problems
<akk> and now I can't dpkg -r google-earth-stable, and I can't install anything else (including things that might make its dependencies happy)
<nhaines> akk: Use the Force!
<akk> Is there a --force-something that will make dpkg happy?
<nhaines> Should be.  What is the actual error?
<akk> I tried --force-depends but that didn't seem to help.
<akk> Ah, it's probably a postinstall script problem -- Error: Could not find xdg-icon-resource.
<nhaines> aha!  Hrm.
<akk> Can I tell it not to bother running its postremove script? Or do I have to go edit the script?
<nhaines> Last time I had to, I just edited the script.  :lazy:
<akk> I wish google would go back to offering a tarball. That was so much easier.
<akk> There, removed both prerm and postrm and got it out. Thanks. :)
<akk> Okay, another question about dpkg. If I have to edit the postinstall file, how do I get it to run it and finish the install? If I repeat the dpkg -i, then it puts in a new postinstall file overwriting my edit.
<akk> I was hoping maybe dpkg-reconfigure, but that just complains it's broken or not fully installed.
<akk> ah, dpkg --configure, different from dpkg-reconfigure
<nhaines> yay!
<BotenAnna> one day i'd like to learn how to make a proper .deb but last time I looked it was an absolutely horrifying process
<nhaines> BotenAnna: it still is.
<BotenAnna> like, a process even worse than /using/ RPMs :V
<nhaines> I'm dressed like a Jedi Knight today.
<akk> Hooded robe and lightsabre?
<nhaines> akk: yup!  And a repurposed judo gi.
<BotenAnna> nhaines: is it halloween at your office?
<BotenAnna> we're doing halloween on halloween
<nhaines> BotenAnna: yeah, we're doing a potluck and stuff at 3, mostly because the techies can't get off the phones on a Monday.
<nhaines> We can still dress up on Halloween, and I just might.
<nhaines> Three people asked if my lightsaber was bought and one person asked if it was from Park Sabers.
<nhaines> It is not.  I built it nearly a decade ago: http://pics.livejournal.com/nhaines/pic/000f8h8s.jpg
<akk> Nice! What's it made from?
<nhaines> Copper pipe!
<nhaines> With some plastic washers and some flanged bolts and nuts and stuff.
<nhaines> Oh, and windshield wiper blade holders.
<akk> haha, I wondered what those were
<nhaines> Considering I'd never used a Dremel tool before and basically just eyeballed everything, I'm sort of amazed it looks as good as it does.
<nhaines> Some day I should make another.  It was only $30-40 in parts plus the cost of the Dremel, which I still hlave.
<MarkDude> +1 for DIY sabers
<nhaines> It doesn't light up but it does look pretty convincing: http://pics.livejournal.com/nhaines/pic/00021qbr.jpg
<akk> excellent :)  The light is gimped in later?
<nhaines> akk: Photoshop, since GIMP was inscrutable to me at the time (it was 2 years pre-Ubuntu for me, so SuSE 9 was what I was playing with).
<nhaines> Although frankly I can't get GIMP to recreate the same effect.  Screen works differently in Photoshop and GIMP.
<bkerensa> pleia2: How do I arrange to use one of the meeting bots that takes minutes and such?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-29
<pleia2> bkerensa: the folks in #ubuntu-irc would know, just ask who you ask for the meetingology bot (or you could run your own: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/meetingology)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I saw you might be going to FudCon
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa was thinking about potentially going :P
<bkerensa> Virginia is a long ways away though
 * MarkDude already has room reserved for FUDcon
 * MarkDude is for sure going
<MarkDude> Ubuntu folks are welcome, we have a few that are scheduled to go.
<MarkDude> bkerensa, we have some folks from South and Central America going. VA in Jan means snow most likely, some of them have NEVER seen snow in person
<MarkDude> Can you say snowball fight, snow peoples, and snow angels?
 * MarkDude is making a strong push for FUDcon 2013 to be in NorCal
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Yeah I will see as things get closer :) I also want to go to PyCon
<MarkDude> There are a few people that are BOTH official Ubuntu members as well as Fedora Ambadassadors
<MarkDude> Or as I call it, penguin admirers
<bkerensa> MarkDude: thefinn93 will be back in PDX today.... I have to go meet him and give him a box of swag (Shirts, Thumbdrives, and other stuff)
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Good stuff
<MarkDude> bkerensa, if I get some Beefy Miracle and Pangolin being friends shirts, would you wear one?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Depends if they fit :P
 * MarkDude really, really likes the idea of presenting FOSS as a big family
<MarkDude> bkerensa, one of the many things I learned from Geek Feminism
<MarkDude> Is to respect that folks are different sizes
<MarkDude> And to recognize that
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Well then dont forget a Suse gecko and a bsd devil
<bkerensa> :P
 * MarkDude will only make shirts if they are of different sizes, as well as options for women
<MarkDude> Skud wrote a really good post about this a while ago
<MarkDude> bkerensa, what if the hot dog and pangolin are playing volleyball against the gecko and Beastie?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Chris wanted to do a shirt that had Beastie throwing a penguin in the oven
<MarkDude> To tie in with GidgetKitchen
 * MarkDude is willing to do a few like that, but only if it is shared around, like another design with a penguin getting Beastie with a pitchfork
<MarkDude> Good natured and such
 * MarkDude is drying some spices today, 3 types of oregano, thyme, rosemary, as well as sage. 
 * MarkDude can mail you some if you like bkerensa 
<MarkDude> Same thing for anyone else on the Team (here or Oregon)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Ahhh I'm good I have a huge cabinet full of spices
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> they dont weigh that much
<bkerensa> too many
<bkerensa> =/
<MarkDude> Well I understand
<bkerensa> ohh its not that its literally I have right now like 40 bottles
<bkerensa> my mom dropped off a huge bag of spices
<MarkDude> Anyone else want some Italian spices - grown by authentic dago?
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> bkerensa, http://geekfeminism.org/2010/10/07/the-t-shirt-challenge/
 * MarkDude wont organize FUDcon here, unless it can meet the challenge
<MarkDude> Btw, Zareason has some really cool shirts, and they have all sorts of sizes http://zareason.com/shop/Linux-T-shirt.html
<MarkDude> 9 sizes for men, 7 for women
<bkerensa> MarkDude: JetBlue planes are being delayed due to a herd of Turtles http://bit.ly/vS8exF
<MarkDude> Identica is down? Do they have a fail penguin?
<MarkDude> bkerensa, http://benjaminkerensa.com/2011/10/29/canonical-and-redhat-release-joint-secure-boot-whitepaper/ good example of FOSS folks finding common ground
 * MarkDude likes how you wrote the "it could be part" 
<MarkDude> It also could just me MS being evil.
 * MarkDude is willing to bet Europe will sue 
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-10-30
<nhaines> pleia2: had the chance to check the packages tonight.  25*Ubuntu, 5*Kubuntu, and 5*Server. Thanks! :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: One of your Redhat friends pinged me
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> Well I dont really have many of those
<MarkDude> What is his name?
<MarkDude> Oh - do you mean Andy in Portland?
<MarkDude> bkerensa, is he RH/Fedora or both?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Redhat
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Jan Wildeboer- https://plus.google.com/u/0/112648813199640203443/posts/droJAaZYgRL
<MarkDude> Of, have you contacted him?
<MarkDude> He looking fro help, it appears
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Yeah I pinged him back
 * bkerensa is getting ready to go out to the mall though.... Need to go pickup a polo shirt
<MarkDude> Sure, you need to dress #likeaboss
<bkerensa> or #likeazombie
<bkerensa> :P
<DarkwingUDS> Yay! I made it.
<pleia2> DarkwingUDS: yay!
<pleia2> DarkwingUDS: where are you?
<pleia2> I am lonely
<pleia2> haha
<DarkwingUDS> pleia2: I'm sitting outlide the lobby.
<DarkwingUDS> s/outslide/outside
<DarkwingUDS> I'll be here till my battery dies
<pleia2> hmm, I am in the lobby
<pleia2> you near the pool?
<DarkwingUDS> It's nice out here.
<DarkwingUDS> If you step outside the door toward the pool and turn right. I'm right there.
<pleia2> ok, be there in a sec
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-22
<iheartubuntu> hi all
<iheartubuntu> i have a question for the gals if any are logged in tonite
<akk_> At least one is.
<iheartubuntu> hi akk. how are you
<akk_> hi, iheartubuntu
<akk_> Wrestling with trying to find out why fsck delays my boot by 25 minutes, and whether that's normal.
<philballew> hey people. has the meeting started
<philballew> alright, lets start the meeting now
<philballew> who all is here?
 * philballew waits
<jtatum> o/
<jtatum> Evening, philballew
<philballew> hey jtatum , did you ever get my email about the stickers?
<jtatum> I did! I am going to cut them next time I'm at the machine. Looking forward to it :)
<philballew> sweet. No hurry!
<iheartubuntu> here
<philballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12October21
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12October21 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<jtatum> Greetings, iheartubuntu
<philballew> ^agenda
<philballew> so grantbow around?
<philballew> wanna talk about some tshirts?
<jtatum> Excited to see that on the agenda. I never got one of the old shirts :)
<philballew> lets give him a few minutes
<iheartubuntu> i was going to offer up a few designs with the new font, but just found out about it yesterday.
<iheartubuntu> is there a rush to fill an order?
<iheartubuntu> i can make some within the next day or so.
<philballew> not sure myself, but grantbow should know
<iheartubuntu> *some designs
<jtatum> Maybe we can come back to this item if grantbow turns up
<philballew> good idea.
<philballew> so I had the thing for thee election liz asked me to run
<philballew> Africa. thats a trip...
<philballew> so on the ballot is me iheartubuntu pleia2 and grantbow
<philballew> since there is more then 3 were gonna have an election
<philballew> I ran a lp script to get everyones emails who has them as public and will make a ballot in the next day
<philballew> How long should we make voting last?
<philballew> I was thinking a week or two
<jtatum> 2 weeks sounds like long enough for anyone who will vote to get one in
<philballew> we can just make it end before the next meeting probably then
<philballew> So thats settled, ill get it out in the next day and then call it good.
<jtatum> Good luck, candidates!
<philballew> id do it tonight, but got some calculus homework...
 * philballew is scared of numbers because of math
<philballew> so i guess there is not much else yet
<philballew> anyone wanna say anything else?
<jtatum> The meetup group is awesome. Brought a bunch of new folks out to the mountain view UH
<philballew> I went to the openstack confrence this week for an afternoon and took home a 10 x 10 foot ubuntu / Canonical banner home
<iheartubuntu> HUGE
<philballew> way to big to even fit on my wall, but kinda cool
<philballew> ill be tweeting a pic soon
<iheartubuntu> jtatum so meetup works pretty good?
<philballew> well I say thats our meeting!
<jtatum> Yes. There's an ubuntu California meetup group, so if you have any ubuntu events, join the group and add them
<iheartubuntu> sounds good thanks
<philballew> met a caninoical dev this week living in sf
<philballew> said he did not know sf had a ubuntu meetup
<philballew> so I gave him the info
<jbermudes> iheartubuntu: How's the setup at home with your mother in law? Will you get a chance to come down to UH again?
<iheartubuntu> ahh
<iheartubuntu> she just went home last weekend
<iheartubuntu> death in the family
<iheartubuntu> hope to make it to the next UH
<iheartubuntu> im driving again
<iheartubuntu> took a couple weeks after after my finger inury
<iheartubuntu> injury
<eps> Dell Small Business is selling low-end "Vostro" laptops with Ubuntu. They claim Ubuntu is "no longer" available in the Home channel.
<jbermudes> Awesome. We had a great turnout last time so we'd love for you to come and see what it's grown into
<akk_> That's pretty normal for Dell, offering Linux on "business" machines and not "home" machines.
<akk_> I wish they'd drop that stupid artificial business vs. home distinction -- it makes their site so hard to use.
<iheartubuntu> jbermudes should getcit hooked up on meetup too
<iheartubuntu> get it
<iheartubuntu> will have to take over peets completely :)
<jbermudes> heh, good idea!
<iheartubuntu> my dad bought a dell inspiron laptop like 3 years ago. still works awesome even with 12.04 on it
<iheartubuntu> im always fixing his printer problems though
<iheartubuntu> we have an HP laserjet that print commands always get piled up and nothing comes out
<iheartubuntu> easy solution is to cancel all of the printer queue and then delete the printer and re-add it. it works but not very ideal
<akk_> Ugh, deleting the printer and re-adding it.
<iheartubuntu> i think its an hp bug. i havent quite figured it out yet
<iheartubuntu> my cheapo canon inkjet doesnt have that prob
<iheartubuntu> ohh wait. canon is via usb and the hp is via the network
<akk_> d's Brother laser printer on the net doesn't have that problem either.
<akk_> Nor does my cheapie HP inkjet (though it has other problems sometimes).
<akk_> The printing system is so insanely complicated, though, every printer is different.
<pleia2> philballew: thanks for handling the election :)
<philballew> pleia2, not a problem. stay good in Africa.
<pleia2> thanks!
<pleia2> on very slow dsl at this hotel, but at least this place has internet at all
<philballew> ah true, the food is good though?
<pleia2> eh, not thrilled about the food :)
<philballew> just different?
<pleia2> not sure about the taste, and it's certainly different
<philballew> ah, im sure there is a MacDonalds there somewhere though.
<philballew> not thats thats good food...
<pleia2> there is KFC, but no burger places ;)
<philballew> haha, I see. KFC is everywhere. Was there any culture shock for you?
<pleia2> and chinese food, there are a lot of people from china here doing investments in infrastructure deveopment
<pleia2> tons of culture shock
<philballew> dont flush the tp!
<pleia2> haha, depends on where you are, and if they have tp at all :)
<philballew> paper goods are a commodity America takes for granted because we do not understand what disposable goods say about our status in the world.
<philballew> showering or baths are more of a luxury I would assume?
<pleia2> we're actually staying in decent places, so I'm getting a shower each day
<pleia2> hot water is the luxury, I've had it probably 4 times
<philballew> oh wow, that is really cool
<philballew> that makes sense with the water temp.
<pleia2> the room I'm in how claims to have a water heater, but no luck with that :)
<pleia2> s/how/now
<pleia2> it's ok, the water isn't *cold* since it's so hot here
<philballew> id imagine, must be different then the bay.
<philballew> well off to spanish class
<bkerensa> woah
<bkerensa> pleia2: hot water only 4 times
<bkerensa> x.x
<bkerensa> you have been there more than 4 days though
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> yes, I got here 11 days ago ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-23
<MarkDude> philballew, ping
<philballew> philballew, ding!
<philballew> hows life up north?
<philballew> well if i actually typed your name...
<philballew> MarkDude, ding!
<philballew> hows life up north?
<MarkDude> Great
<philballew> nice!
<MarkDude> planning out the Halloween parties
 * MarkDude understands you are helping with the Cali Ubuntu election?
 * MarkDude has volunteered to help
<philballew> oh nice. I need to do something for that
<philballew> MarkDude, perfect!
<philballew> any area you would like to help with?
<MarkDude> Whatever I can help with
 * MarkDude is helping with Fedora elections also- So I figure I can just help share the FOSS love
<MarkDude> brb
<akk> I didn't get the mail from launchpad that philipballew says we should have gotten. I didn't get any for the last ubuntu-women election either.
<akk> Is there something I should be checking in my launchpad settings?
<grantbow> membership in the team
<akk> Ubuntu California is listed.
<akk> under "Latest memberships", Joined on 2007-03-09
<jtatum> your email address has to be set to public, akk
<jtatum> it kind of looks like it already is, though
<akk> I don't see anything in the "change email settings" page that mentions whether they're public or private.
<akk> How would I check?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-24
<philballew>  ubuntu open week starts in #ubuntu-classroom in 5 minutes
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-25
<philballew> akk, whats your preferred email?
<akk> philballew: akkana at shallowsky dot com -- though on launchpad I use akkzilla at.
<akk> Either is fine, they go to the same place.
<philballew> akk, ill show you the python script i ran to give them so you can know why it did not pull your
<philballew> *yours
<akk> Cool, thanks.
<akk> So it's something about the script that skips some addresses?
<philballew> I think it might
<philballew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1304203/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Pastebin]
<philballew> got it from dholbach. the motu head
 * akk experiments with it to see what's going on
<philballew> when it doubt, test it out
<akk> Argh, Launchpad.login_with() doesn't work without gnome_keyring
<akk> or maybe it's because it wants me to already have something in ~/.launchpadlib/cache/
<akk> So I can't get beyond the first line because it needs some kind of authentication I don't have to get the ubuntu-california member list.
<philballew> akk, it shouldnt, Ive logged in from ubuntu-server once or twice
<akk> http://pastebin.com/9mvq8wb0
<darthrobot`> Title: [>>> launchpad = Launchpad.login_with('mails', 'production', os.path.expanduser(" - Pastebin.com]
<philballew> akk, maybe you have to log into launchpad with your comp
<akk> Just as me? Or as ubuntu-california?
<akk> I'm logged in as me in firefox, but it doesn't help.
<pleia2> anonymous users can't see email addresses in launchpad
<pleia2> firefox should pop up to authenticate you when you run the script
<philballew> yeah, it chrome always opens when i run a lp script
 * pleia2 nods
<akk> Hmm, maybe it's expecting some gnome service to communicate with firefox.
<akk> like gnomekeyring
<pleia2> I don't have anything like that
<akk> since that's the error, gnomekeyring.find_network_password_sync()
<philballew> well i dont use gnome keyring
<philballew> i do this all from my headless box
<philballew> when in doubt, blame the gui
<akk> Wait, if you're doing this from a headless box, how does it pop up a firefox or chrome window?
<philballew> had it loop back to the laptop to do that
<akk> loop back?
<philballew> not sure what the fancy term is
<pleia2> so when I do this, the script says:
<pleia2> The authorization page: (blah page here)
<pleia2> should be opening in your browser. Use your browser to authorize
<pleia2> this program to access Launchpad on your behalf.
<pleia2> Press any key to continue or wait (5) seconds...
<pleia2> Waiting to hear from Launchpad about your decision...
<pleia2> then it pops up my default browser to a Authorize application to access Launchpad on your behalf Confirm Computer Access
<pleia2> page on launchpad
<philballew> did it on my laptop and does just what pleia2 's did
<philballew> philip@PrincessLeia:~/scripts$ ./members-emails
<philballew> The authorization page:
<philballew>  (https://launchpad.net/+authorize-token?oauth_token=TDS8Ps4C9RxfGzlh7kD1&allow_permission=DESKTOP_INTEGRATION)
<philballew> should be opening in your browser. Use your browser to authorize
<philballew> this program to access Launchpad on your behalf.
<darthrobot`> [R: launchpad.net] Title: [OpenID transaction in progress]
<philballew> Press any key to continue or wait (5) seconds...
<akk> I don't get anything like that. It just dies with the gnomekeyring error.
<philballew> Waiting to hear from Launchpad about your decision...
<philballew> Created new window in existing browser session.
<philballew> ^CAborted.
<philballew> philip@PrincessLeia:~/scripts$
<pleia2> and akkzilla akkzilla@shallowsky.com
<pleia2> is in the list
<pleia2> (it was for the Ubuntu Women poll too, not sure if you got that one)
<akk> philballew: It wouldn't be able to create a new window in an existing browser on a headless machine -- how could there be an existing browser session?
<akk> And no, pleia2, ubuntu-women was the other one I didn't get.
<pleia2> akk: maybe it's because the cornell address is spoofing the From?
<philballew> hum, not sure. this was a script i ran a few months ago someone made. maybe I was running it on my laptop without remembering, I have too many shell sessions open
<pleia2> mailserver could be unhappy with that
<pleia2> (but @ubuntu.com addresses are always aliases)
<philballew> I need to figure out the best way to set different backgrounds for ssh sessions one day
<akk> pleia2: I'd grep in my mail logs, but nobody ever answered the question about how to ID the mail (like, is it From:.*launchpad, or some other distinguishing feature?)
<akk> It's possible it's getting spamfiltered or something, but there's nothing from launchpad showing up.
<pleia2> akk: I sent a whole email with a bunch of details, did you not get that either?
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2012-October/002064.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Election]
<akk> Oh, maybe I haven't seen it yet, haven't checked that folder in a couple hours.
<philballew> i just sent you an email akk
<akk> (I did get philballew's private mail with the poll info, thanks!)
<philballew> nice!
<akk> Ah, yes, there's pleia2's mail
<philballew> Eureka!
<akk> Oh, darnit, fetchmail-log doesn't have subject/from, have to rely on the procmail log.
<philballew> one day I might use something besides gmail
<philballew> well i gtg type an essay. have fun.
<akk> Weird, phil's latest (private) message has From: "Philip Ballew (CIVS poll supervisor)" <philipballew@ubuntu.com> but From andru@cs.cornell.edu  Wed Oct 24 22:21:48 2012
<akk> Aha! Found the real one. It did get here, and got spam filtered because it was to that address but not from bugzilla or launchpad.
<akk> (And it's also From andru@cs.cornell.edu)
<akk> That's an address I use only for bug systems (because they expose email addresses and attract a ton of spam, so I filter it separately).
 * akk goes to bed -- have a good flight, pleia2 !
<The_Letter_M> Hello Everyone
<philballew> The_Letter_M, hello
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-26
<pleia2> DVDs are in :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: yours arrived already? :)
<nhaines> Ooh, in case nobody knows yet: http://www.valvesoftware.com/linuxsurvey.php
<darthrobot`> Title: [Valve Linux Beta Survey]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-10-27
<grantbow> a relatively quiet cycle for release parties https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/QuantalRelease
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/QuantalRelease - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> no relative about it, it was dead ;)
<akk> shhhh, you'll wake someone up!
<nUboon2age3> We had an Ubuntu Hour:PA tonight. :-)  Took the opportunity to set up a launchpad team for SV Ubuntians and the project Ubuntu SV for running Ubuntu Hours and other Free Software and Free Culture events in Silicon Valley and beyond.
<nUboon2age3> have a good evening all
<pleia2> oh no, not more LP teams :\
<pleia2> our list isn't that overwhelming, I don't see a reason to fragment the team
<pleia2> I sent him an email, hopefully he will work to include the whole team on events so we can attend instead of continuing to make all these spinoff groups and lists
<pleia2> (I didn't even know there was a PA Ubuntu Hour tonight, I'm actually in town, how disappointing!)
<grantbow> facelift complete on a bunch of wiki pages
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-21
<pleia2> meeting in a couple minutes
<grantbow> hurray
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Oct 21 02:00:51 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for it?
<grantbow> o/
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13October20
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13October20 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> for the first time in a little while we don't have any agenda items
<jyo> o/
<pleia2> we had a fun little release party in SF this week, jyo was there :D
<pleia2> #link http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=8606
<darthrobot`> Title: [A Little San Francisco 13.10 Release Party – pleia2's blog]
<jyo> Yes, thanks again for organizing it, pleia2. :D
<pleia2> overlapped with lots of other events that day, and the openstack release, so attendance was a bit sparse, but it was still fun and we'll do better for 14.04
<pleia2> sure!
<grantbow> lts is much bigger deal
<pleia2> yeah
<grantbow> though touch was big this cycle
<pleia2> I tried to get MJ to loan me his galaxy nexus to flash, but he won't :)
<grantbow> i won't either on my galaxy nexus until I have a better android phone
<grantbow> nexus7 testing works ok
<pleia2> all the options are a bit too expensive for me right now (even n7), but I might be able to check it out once prices come down
 * pleia2 just uses grantbow's n7
<jyo> I think everyone missed that $200 N4 clearance sale.
<grantbow> happy to provide i
<grantbow> it
<pleia2> jyo: yeah :(
<grantbow> really?
<grantbow> when is the n5 scheduled?
<pleia2> not sure
<pleia2> it was leaked a couple days ago, but was gone again last I looked
<jyo> grantbow: Yeah, price dropped to $200 in late late August and poof, gone by mid September.
<grantbow> http://twit.tv/aaa might have the scoop
<darthrobot`> Title: [All About Android | TWiT.TV]
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> lots of news this week about the phone release, the ubuntu weekly newsletter this week is packed
<pleia2> anyone have any upcoming events or anything to share?
<pleia2> congrats to the olpcsf folks for getting olpcsf day again this year https://twitter.com/olpcsf/status/391561326390046720/photo/1
<darthrobot`> Title: [Twitter / olpcsf: Good morning! Today is One ...]
<grantbow> nothing out of the ordinary weekly/monthly stuff
<grantbow> except that, thanks pleia2
<pleia2> oh, we were re-verified this week (formerlly "re-approval" process)
<pleia2> #link http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/10/16/results-of-the-loco-council-meeting-oct-15th-2013/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Loco Council | Results of the LoCo Council Meeting – Oct 15th 2013]
<grantbow> yes, good work
<jyo> legacy naming scheme ftw?
<pleia2> hah
<pleia2> too late to change :)
<pleia2> I'm inclined to wrap this up unless there is anything else
<pleia2> congrats to everyone who worked on the release :)
<pleia2> eps: anything from you before we finish up?
<eps> I have no idea what I missed
<grantbow> with logs, you will :-)
<eps> Supet inconvenient right now
<pleia2> it was a pretty quiet meeting, yay release, yay phablets
<pleia2> we can wrap up :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Oct 21 02:16:17 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-10-21-02.00.moin.txt
<pleia2> thanks everyone
 * pleia2 off to do laundry, woo
<jyo> Hooray business as usual.
<eps> OK, doesn't look like I missed anything.
<Torikun> I hope the traffic will not be horrible tomorrow
<grantbow> no bart still, right? keep hoping
<Torikun> Yup
<Torikun> its affects non-bart people 2
<Torikun> lol
<grantbow> yup, though if you get up in the middle of the night parking and buses are free.
<grantbow> and return bus is garunteed
<Torikun> nice
<Torikun> Want to try some free s3 storage grantbow?
<grantbow> gauranteed
<grantbow> busy today, but I would sometime
<Torikun> sweet
<grantbow> we talked about this a few weeks back didn't we?
<Torikun> yeah never gave you account yet
<grantbow> yeah
<Torikun> I really wish hard drive prices went down =(
<grantbow> they always do eventually
<Torikun> That dam flood !
<Torikun> =)
<grantbow> oops, I haven't been following prices lately
<grantbow> eventually
<akk> Cool, an animal I'd never heard of.
 * akk googles tahr
 * akk , having looked it up, shares http://twentytwowords.com/2012/01/11/13-pictures-of-crazy-goats-on-cliffs/
<darthrobot`> Title: [22 Words | 13 pictures of crazy goats on cliffs]
<pleia2> wow, goats are crazy
<akk> Amazing, aren't they?
<pleia2> the 3rd one made me laugh, he's looking all "hm, well darn"
<akk> Yeah, I love that one. "Erk, how'd I get into this mess?"
<akk> And then the next one -- I really want to know what happens next.
<pleia2> I don't want to know :)
<akk> Yeah, I guess I only want to know if it's a happy ending.
<akk> "There's actually another ledge down there that you can't see."
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-22
<nhaines> pleia2: did you guys receive Ubuntu name badges in any kind of LoCo kit?
<pleia2> nhaines: lanyards yes, name badges no
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, I thought they were providing PDF or other similar printable thingies.
<pleia2> not that I've seen
<nhaines> pleia2: that's a drag.  Well, thanks for the info.
<nhaines> pleia2: Orange County Linux User Group is planning an installfest in November and would be interested in Ubuntu CDs, if there are any left.  I know I have a handful.
<pleia2> nhaines: I have a pile from 12.10, but that's it really
<nhaines> Ooh, I forgot that 12.10 CDs were a thing.
<nhaines> I'd rather stick to 12.04.3 LTS or 13.10, so I'll brainstorm with the LUG.
<pleia2> I will see if I have any 12.04 left, need to dig out my ubuntu box anyway to put away the release party stuff
<nhaines> pleia2: much obliged.  :)
<nhaines> Oh well, I know there are Ubuntu name tags floating around somewhere.  Maybe I'll have to annoy jono_ about that.
<nhaines> Okay, I'm out for a bit.
<pleia2> I'll keep an eye out, have a good evening
<raevol> updating a bunch of VMs, that apt-cacher-ng box i set up is really paying off
<raevol> example: just updated one, and it needed ~100 package updates: only had to download one of them
<raevol> yes, technically i did have to download the other ~99 previously, but still
<raevol> Fetched 152 MB in 25s (6,061 kB/s)
<Torikun> I hate updating vm's
<Torikun> lol
<raevol> :P
<raevol> i should probably set them to auto update
<Torikun> how
<Torikun> just apt-get update in cron?
<raevol> eh, there's some option at install-time to turn on auto updates, i'd just look up how to enable that post-install
<raevol> Torikun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<darthrobot`> Title: [AutomaticSecurityUpdates - Community Ubuntu Documentation]
<Torikun> ty
<raevol> Torikun: you thinking about doing that? if so i really recommend setting up a apt-cacher-ng box
<Torikun> ok will check it out
<raevol> Torikun: this is the guide i used to make it transparent, which saves you a lot of time: https://www.ghanima.net/doku.php?id=wiki:ghanima:apt-cacher-ng
<raevol> so long as you can set up the host overrides on your router
<darthrobot`> Error opening URL: timed out
<raevol> that page appears to be down right now :( shoot
<Torikun> I need to install Ubuntu now =)
<raevol> haha ok
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-23
<nhaines> pleia2: hey, I need to buy an über-expensive book from O'Reilly.  They don't offer LoCo or community discounts, do they?
<nhaines> (The book is in German; ironically "über-expensive" translates to "superteuer" and doesn't have the word über in it.)
<nhaines> I suppose it's relevant that I'm buying an ebook copy.
<akk> Seems like I see 50% off sales from them pretty often ... if you can wait a few weeks one might appear.
<nhaines> akk: aww.  I need the book for a project I'm currently on.
<akk> You might check local LUGs too -- I think a lot of LUGs get discounts, if we don't.
<nhaines> akk: thanks.  :)  I found a couple codes on the Web, so I'll wait an hour and see if we can get the California team credit for the sale.
<nhaines> Plus, I just got offered the company credit card to make the purchase, so even better.
<akk> \o/
<nhaines> Quite.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: the code is the same for all user groups
<pleia2> it's the one you find all over the internet :)
<pleia2> they don't really track who is using it or whatnot as far as I can tell
<nhaines> pleia2: yay, thanks.  :)
<raevol> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/384934/torvalds-steamos-will-really-help-linux-on-desktop
<darthrobot`> Title: [Torvalds: SteamOS will "really help" Linux on desktop | News | PC Pro]
<nhaines> I agree.  Just about the only thing Linux doesn't do is games, and that's simply because they're not ported.
<nhaines> But Valve Software is not only creating and distributing a dedicated Linux-based gaming platform, but is also creating free debuggers.
<blitz> it's not that simple
<nhaines> Even if we pretended that Valve didn't strongarm Intel, nVidia and AMD to fix their graphics drivers, that alone is a huge boost.
<akk> I actually think the big thing Linux doesn't do (as far as desktop) is get heard about, or sold preinstalled.
<akk> It would work just fine for most people (most people aren't hardcore gamers) but people don't really have the opportunity to consider it.
<blitz> I think steamos is great but will be held back by steam machines... yet to get tons of info on that though
<raevol> blitz: why held back by steam machines?
<blitz> because, like akk mentioned, the biggest way the os will make it into people's homes is preinstalled
<raevol> and?
<blitz> so the key to it being very successful is how well steam machines take off
<raevol> and you think they won't take off because?
<blitz> because the odds are against someone breaking into that market
<raevol> what do you consider to be "that market"?
<blitz> there isn't much concrete information available yet, but it just seems like there are so many places where valve/their hardware partners could fail
<blitz> the biggest to me is them pricing things too high, or not low enough
<raevol> well i am excited to give it a shot :) i won't be buying a steam machine though, i'll put it on the box i already have if anything
<blitz> oh, don't get me wrong, I will too
<blitz> I'll probably turn my current gaming pc into a steam machine and build a new one
<raevol> yay saucy
<raevol> wow the software center is really terrible :(
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-24
<kdub> tmux is great
<nhaines> kdub: and screen, too.  Try byobu for super powers.
<blitz> bring your own beer understand?
<pleia2> you can now get byobu t-shirts!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-25
<raevol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ogre-1.8/+bug/1244592
<darthrobot`> Title: [Bug #1244592 “Ogre 1.8.1 libs not in the right directory” : Bugs : “ogre-1.8” package : Ubuntu]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-26
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: November 3rd | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<philipballew> pleia2, around?
<philipballew> I was wondering if the Phili airport has anything fun to do for a few our layover? Gonna be there tomorrow.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-10-27
<pleia2> philipballew: not really re: phl
<philipballew> pleia2, Nice! Thanks for the info though,
<pleia2> it's also in the middle of nowhere, so not like you can wander around outside :)
<MichaelPaoli> BerkeleyLUG - meeting starts soon - some of us have already arrived.  http://www.berkeleylug.com/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-20
<pleia2> meeting in a 12 minutes
<nhaines> Take 12, everybody!
<pleia2> :)
<DonkeyHotei> *a* 12
<pleia2> o.
<pleia2> o/
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Oct 20 02:01:01 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting?
<jyo> o/
<nhaines> _o/
<DonkeyHotei> \\o
 * eps waves
<pleia2> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14October19
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14October19 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> #topic Ubuntu 14.10 Release Parties
<nhaines> I'm all for them.
<pleia2> rww updated our Projects page, so we now have a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UtopicRelease
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UtopicRelease - Ubuntu Wiki]
<DonkeyHotei> yey!
 * pleia2 edits real quick to add rsvp info
<pleia2> there we go
<jyo> :D
<pleia2> jyo: any comments?
<jyo> Should be a fun event. Confirmed that the food is veg and gluten-free friendly. Might need to figure out how to give out these graciously donated (and signed!) books but we'll manage.
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> thanks jyo
<eps> Pizza?
<DonkeyHotei> there is such a thing as gluten-free pizza
<pleia2> there is gluten free pizza :) but they told us they'd make sure the gluten free folks are taken care of
<pleia2> not sure exactly how, but the event folks at Mozilla know what they're doing
<nhaines> They get celery sticks and water.
<DonkeyHotei> Pizza Guys even delivers it, but no one ever orders it
<jyo> Platters are generally fairly diverse and accomodating.
<eps> nhaines: ew, yuck
<eps> Pizza is nature's perfect food. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOkCgAwhh9U
<darthrobot> Title: [The Chemistry of Pizza - Reactions - YouTube]
<DonkeyHotei> eps: i don't think nhaines will be at mozilla
<nhaines> I will not be.
<eps> DonkeyHotei: They have video conferencing. He can eat his own celery.
<DonkeyHotei> yey!
<pleia2> so if folks can share the link with others in the bay area who may want to come, please do :) http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2912-san-francisco-utopic-release-party/
<darthrobot> Title: [San Francisco Utopic Release Party | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> I've forwarded to balug and berkeleylug
<DonkeyHotei> i was the first to register (after jyo)
<pleia2> sf-lug's list is still down
<DonkeyHotei> it will likely stay down indefinitely
<pleia2> heh
<eps> Is Rick OK?
<pleia2> he's very active on svlug
<eps> I'll take that as a yes.
<pleia2> I haven't kept up with the status of his network restoration though
<DonkeyHotei> eps: he is, the ethernet cabling in his house isn't
<pleia2> jyo: still maybe need local help for the event?
<pleia2> alrighty
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anything else anyone?
<nhaines> Well, I've noticed there's no new wallpaper for utopic.
<DonkeyHotei> also, the lack of release parties anywhere else in the 3rd-largest state
<pleia2> yeah, it's a pretty quiet release
<DonkeyHotei> not LTS
<DonkeyHotei> i don't think i'll upgrade to it
<pleia2> I think we can wrap up
<pleia2> thanks everyone
<pleia2> #endmeetin
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Oct 20 02:29:58 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-10-20-02.01.moin.txt
<nhaines> Thanks, pleia2.  :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: November 2nd at 7PM PT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> So my phone's going to be really vivid soon!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-21
<rww> jose: Either works for me
<rww> nhaines: upgrading to an iPhone with Retina display, I take it :P :P :P?
<nhaines> rww: in another month or two it'll be running "vivid vervet"  :P
<ianorlin> this desktop I am on now has only booted utopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-22
<philipballew> pleia2, available for a pm?
<nhaines> philipballew: she's hurtling through the air in a metal canister.
<philipballew> nhaines, when is she not :)
<nhaines> philipballew: I'm sure she asks herself that a lot, too.  :)
<philipballew> nhaines, yeah. I prefer to enjoy San Diego as much as I can currently.
<philipballew> If I lived in The City, I might try to enjoy that as well. But traveling is fun for sure.
<philipballew> raevol, Have any good food places you might like to go to for a Ubuntu release party?
<raevol> philipballew, what date?
<philipballew> its open. But probably a Thursday through Saturday night.
<raevol> philipballew, common theory on convoy is awesome if we want beer too
<philipballew> raevol, that is not a bad idea.
 * philipballew was at the 99 ranch yesterday
<raevol> hehe
<raevol> this thursday is the python SD meetup, i plan to go
<philipballew> This thursday is my day without homework, I plan to sleep.
<philipballew> I might go to the Tijuana lug this week though.
<raevol> hehe nice
<akk> bueno!
<philipballew> akk, yeah, my Spanish is good enough to know what they are saying, bad enough to get confused.
<pleia2> hotel now, what's up philipballew?
 * ianorlin is suprised how easy richard stallman is to understand in Spanish
<raevol> off for dinner, toodles philipballew
<philipballew> ianorlin, I have heard that before once I think ianorlin
 * philipballew waves at raevol 
<jyo> rww, pleia2: Confirmed that we (the royal we) are good to go for Thursday. :)
<christopherbalz> Seeking a recommendation for an up-to-date how-to for dual-booting a MacBook Pro to Ubuntu and OS X.
<DonkeyHotei> "don't" ?
<christopherbalz> :)
<ianorlin> mac can be tricky
<nhaines> christopherbalz: I'm writing one, but not for another two weeks when I ambush a friend's Mac and swap hard drives to write it up.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> seriously, get a separate computer for each OS
<christopherbalz> I've tried this: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/ as part of a simpler tutorial, but Ubuntu wouldn't boot.
<darthrobot> Title: [The rEFInd Boot Manager]
<christopherbalz> Looks good!
<nhaines> The actual best thing to do is probably to boot from your OS X Setup disc, run Disk Utility, shrink your Mac partition, then install Ubuntu to the empty space.
<christopherbalz> I followed this tutorial: http://www.howtogeek.com/187410/how-to-install-and-dual-boot-linux-on-a-mac/ and it said to do pretty much that.
<darthrobot> Title: [How to Install and Dual Boot Linux on a Mac]
<christopherbalz> I got as far as the blinking underbar at top left of the screen.
<christopherbalz> darthrobot:  I will check this forum for the announcement of your upcoming how-to.
<darthrobot> christopherbalz: Error: "I" is not a valid command.
<christopherbalz> Installing Yosemite overwrote rEFInd
<nhaines> christopherbalz: actually, my forthcoming howto is going to be published in a book next year.  Although it *could* go into a blog post.  But I only get to reproduce so much of the book.  :P
<nhaines> Worst comes to worst you can always install under Boot Camp.
<DonkeyHotei> boot camp is only for windows
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: that is not true.
<nhaines> Boot camp just simulates a BIOS.
<DonkeyHotei> it asks you for your windows disc
<nhaines> Also APM and APCI behavior.
<nhaines> Also pretend I didn't typo ACPI.
<nhaines> http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/128141/bootcamp-with-ubuntu-linux
<darthrobot> Title: [mavericks - Bootcamp with Ubuntu Linux - Ask Different]
<DonkeyHotei> christopherbalz: ^
<rww> jyo, pleia2: I just found out I can't make it to the release party >.> >.> >.>
<DonkeyHotei> WHAT ABOUT TO INTERNATIONAL CAPS LOCK DAY?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-23
<bkerensa> jyo: will you take photos tonight?
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-24
 * pleia2 hopes so!
<bkerensa> jyo: I wonder if diane can turn on vidyo
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> so I can watch
 * bkerensa can operate the robotic cams if she enables :P
<bkerensa> skynet
<pleia2> by this time I expect the party has been handed off to Zibi
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-25
<omen> hui
 * omen is in san jose and is wonering if there is a release party somewhere ;P
<omen> oops +d ... wondering
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-10-26
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<MichaelPaoli> Yes, Berkeley Linux Users Group at Bobby G's in Berkeley http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<grantbow> hurray
<grantbowswy> Quick test
<grantbow> passed
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-19
<nhaines> Whew, all caught up on event pages and so on.  Well one thing's for sure... I'll know who prepared before the meeting by following the links in the agenda.
<george_> george mulak here
<george_> hello!
<nhaines> Hi george_!
<george_> Hey my friend.  the DVI to HDMI didn't work.
<george_> Good to be here.
<nhaines> Might'e been the older DVI on the motherboard.  Any luck with changing the resolution?
<george_> Why do I always have trouble finding our agenda.  I'm embarrased
<george_> Haven't worked on that yet.  Had to set up chat on this old laptop....
<nhaines> It's always at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam, linked from the header.
<darthrobot`> [404] Title: [CaliforniaTeam, - Ubuntu Wiki]
<george_> I'm on the california team website...
<nhaines> You need to be on the Ubuntu Wiki on the CaliforniaTeam page.
<george_> Oh, it's on the WIKI page.  Duh, thanks.
<nhaines> No worries!  :)
<george_> Looks exciting!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Oct 19 02:00:04 2015 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Welcome to tonight's Ubuntu California team meeting.
<nhaines> The agenda can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15October18
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15October18 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Before we begin, can we get a show of hands to see who's here?
<george_> George Mulak here
<nhaines> Okay, we have two very important agenda items today.
<nhaines> Before we get to that...
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Does anyone have any upcoming events they'd like to talk about?
<george_> We're going to talk about SCaLE booth, yes?
<nhaines> Later, yes.
<george_> OK
<nhaines> I haven't heard about the 15.10 release party up in San Francisco lately.  Hopefully it's all working out.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Does anyone want to announce anything before we move on to the main agenda items?
<george_> I am petitioning for money to remodel the computer lab featuring Ubuntu in HB
<ianorlin> HB means?
<nhaines> ianorlin: Huntington Beach.
<george_> So sorry, Huntington Beach.  I am part of a lab there
<nhaines> That's good news.  Check Microcenter for inexpensive, refurbished office machines that ought to handle Ubuntu just fine.
<george_> Thanks.
<nhaines> At this point I'd probably recommend Ubuntu 15.10 with a planned 16.04 LTS upgrade.
<nhaines> Reasoning: http://www.nhaines.com/blog/2014/01/03/which-version-of-ubuntu-do-i-install/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Which version of Ubuntu do I install? | Nathan Haines]
<george_> Thanks, good idea
<nhaines> Keep us informed.  :)
<george_> Will do.  I am pretty excited.
<nhaines> In other news, Ubuntu 15.10 will be released on Thursday, October 22nd.
<nhaines> So that's coming up this week.
<nhaines> #topic Ubuntu California LoCo reverification application
<nhaines> It's been two years since the LoCo Council last reviewed Ubuntu California, so that means we're up for review again to keep "verified" status.
<nhaines> This is important because it signifies a sustained contribution to the Ubuntu project, and allows us to receive funding and swag for events.
<george_> Can you refresh my memory about that process, please?
<nhaines> The reverification application is availble here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/ReVerificationApplication2015
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/ReVerificationApplication2015 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<george_> OK, thanks.
<nhaines> The full process is outlined here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<darthrobot`> Title: [LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Reverification is more of a health check to make sure we're on track and continuing to be active.
<ianorlin> is there a reason that the google+ page is not listed
<nhaines> ianorlin: because I don't know about it.  Feel free to add it.
<nhaines> The next Local Community Council meeting is on Tuesday, and I've added it to their agenda here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<darthrobot`> Title: [LoCoCouncil/Agenda - Ubuntu Wiki]
<george_> iamorlin:  Can you help with the navigation to google+ page?  Please?
<nhaines> I'm on the LoCo Council, but I will abstain from the vote on our team.
<nhaines> Does anybody have any questions about the process?
<ianorlin> https://plus.google.com/u/0/113937347200810618664/about is the page
<darthrobot`> [R: plus.google.com] Title: [Ubuntu California - About - Google+]
<george_> I'll be the dummy here I guess.  Vote for what exactly.  I haven't had time to read the process
<george_> Thank you darthrobot
<nhaines> After a LoCo team has been verified as active, the LoCo Council does a health check every 2 years to ensure that it has remained active.
<nhaines> On Tuesday, the LoCo Council will vote to determine whether Ubuntu California should remain a verified active LoCo team.
<ianorlin> so it is like renewing drivers license but every two years
<nhaines> Something like that, yes.
<george_> I see.  That is good.
<nhaines> Verified teams qualify for more comprehensive conference packs, which is really about the only difference between verified and unverified teams.
<george_> Well we seem pretty active with SCaLE and Ubuntu hours and releases....
<nhaines> I'd like to see us more active with release parties.  But maybe we can talk to SGVLUG about that.  They're going pretty strong.  :)
<nhaines> Anyway, I don't anticipate any issues.
<nhaines> Any other questions?
<george_> Do you thing San Gabriel LUG will do them?
<george_> The releases that is?
<nhaines> I think they might.  They meet monthly anyway, so I'm sure they won't mind a presentation on the new Ubuntu features.  Especially since 16.04 LTS should have some cool convergence stuff to look forward towards 16.10.
<nhaines> I'll talk to OCLUG, too, but I expect to have another release party and installfest for 16.04 LTS too.
<george_> That is great news!  I'll have to be more active with them.
<jbermudes> We have a strong contingency of SGVLUG members that meet every month before the meeting to hold an Ubuntu Hour
<nhaines> I haven't mentioned this to them yet, but they've always been up for it.  :)
<nhaines> jbermudes: that's right, and that could be a nice release party even if SGVLUG itself isn't.
<george_> I didn't realize that.  Have you been going up there?
<nhaines> That Pasadena Ubuntu Hour is a lot of fun and I highly recommend it to anyone in the area.  :)
<george_> nhaines:  when does the pasadena ubuntu hour happen?
<ianorlin> It is a bit of a drive for me might be hard to get buy in from my dad
<nhaines> george_: second Tuesday of each month, from 6-7pm.
<george_> iamorlin:  give me a shout out, perhaps we can work somnething out and you can tag along
<jbermudes> george_: Yes. Me and Richard Gaskin are both members of SGVLUG and started the Ubuntu Hour as a sort of pre-game to the main attraction of whatever's happening at SGVLUG that night
<george_> nhaines:  thanks.
<george_> jbermudes:  cool, good job!
<nhaines> Any other questions about the reverification process?
<george_> Not right now.
<nhaines> #topic Ubucon Summit at SCaLE 14X
<nhaines> Okay, plans are well underway for SCaLE 14X.
<nhaines> We might be getting more booth space, and I'm working with Canonical to provide Snappy Ubuntu Core-powered devices to fill up that extra space.
<nhaines> We will hopefully also be showcasing phones and some of the newer capabilities there as well.
<george_> Cool.  Which devices?
<nhaines> Raspberry Pi 2s, hopefully some kind of robot or drone...
<ianorlin> With it not being directly at a hotel could this create problems for booth setup
<nhaines> Michael Hall said he wasn't sure he couldn't get one of GE's refrigerators, but if they do I said we should stock it with Ubuntu Cola to give out.
<ianorlin> how are we going to move one of those?
<nhaines> We were mostly joking but it would be as cool as it was funny, so we'll see how that worked out.
<nhaines> They are mini fridges.
<george_> They have a dock
<nhaines> The venue will deal with all of that.  And setting up the booth shouldn't be any more trouble that it already is anyway.
<nhaines> Should be the exact same process.
<nhaines> Maybe a little easier, since this is the Pasadena Convention Center's only reason for existence.
<nhaines> Ubucon Summit is also expanding to be a two-day event with two separate tracks.
<george_> Very exciting
<nhaines> We'll have a mass audience keynote talk for each day, and then a community track and a developer track.
<george_> Great!
<nhaines> Canonical is endorsing Ubuntu Summit as an official Ubuntu developer event and is sending key Ubuntu developers to attend for the developer unconference tracks, and will be sponsoring Ubuntu community members as well.
<nhaines> Richard and I are still working hard to line up speakers, although we already have some promising community members.
<nhaines> The theme for Ubucon Summit at SCaLE 14X will be the future of Ubuntu, and I'll be giving a talk directly after the opening keynote on that topic.
<george_> Sounds good.
<nhaines> But we've locked in Thursday's opening keynote speaker, thanks to philipballew approaching him earlier this year.
<george_> Any idea on who is doing the keynotes yet?
<nhaines> The main Ubucon announcement will hapen this week, but since Ubuntu California is helping out with Ubucon, you all get to hear it early.
<nhaines> Mark Shuttleworth will be giving the opening keynote for Ubucon Summit at SCaLE 14X.
<philipballew> nhaines, I only had to hold him down for a few minutes before he agreed.
<george_> Wow!  That is great news!
<nhaines> philipballew: that's what he gets for not having his cadre of bodyguards near at hand.  :)
<george_> philipballew: is lurking lurking!  :-)
<jbermudes> philipballew: Did you have to prefix your request with sudo?
<philipballew> sudo come speak at scale
<nhaines> jbermudes: no, because Canonical already has root on every Ubuntu box.
<jbermudes> nhaines: Good point!
<philipballew> I actually had to start his speaking process with systemd jbermudes
<george_> philipballew:  funny.
<nhaines> So Ubucon will be pre-scheduled talks on Thursday, and then a keynote or two on Friday followed by unconference sessions.
<nhaines> Although I think the developer track might do unconference stuff Thursday, too, but the Canonical guys enjoy the talks too, so we'll see.
<george_> When will this be publicly announced?
<nhaines> We're also working with Canonical to sponsor a pre-Ubucon get together Wednesday night as well as another get together Thursday night.  (SCaLE will host their own get together Friday night).
<philipballew> so many get-togethers
<nhaines> Specifically, we're working on getting sponsored drink tickets.  So stay tuned.  :)
<philipballew> nhaines, was it true that all these parties are at your house?
<nhaines> This being a mini-UDS-style official Ubuntu summit, socialization is important, and then the unconference sessions can be business.
<nhaines> philipballew: no, but it is true that I offered to collect any unused drink tickets and take care of them to... prevent litter.
<philipballew> your are such a good person nhaines
<nhaines> I do what I can!
<nhaines> george_: David Planella was going to write up the announcement for us.
<jbermudes> And for the sake of everyone coming in from out of town, Richard Gaskin is looking around to find someplace close to the venue, hopefully within walking distance
<jbermudes> But if you know of anywhere nice in the Pasadena area, feel free to PM me after the meeting
<philipballew> nhaines, I think that it would be good to make up a advertisement, maybe online, or a print off and different people in each part of the state can hand it our at their lugs.
<philipballew> or some marketing
<nhaines> And I can report that Richard and I have been meeting with SCaLE and Canonical for weekly planning calls, and SCaLE and Canonical have been incredibly helpful.
<nhaines> philipballew: I think that'd be a fantastic idea.  Can you do some work in that area?  Maybe post to the mailing list or to the wiki page and get things started?
<philipballew> nhaines, sure. I will email the list and ask for some help with that from people who can help with each of their lugs. Also we have a list of lugs in the state we can use.
<nhaines> We're also going to need to look at ubucon.org.  I think that we want to migrate its contents to a Django and Symposion base, so we could use help with web development and design.
<philipballew> there are plenty of lugs that none of us go to.
<philipballew> an example is the lug in Fresno that is a good size
<george_> philipballew:  Yes, thank you Phillip, cool.  Contact me and I will help as I can to call, etc.
<philipballew> george_, perfect. Lets try to see what we can do
<george_> philipballew:  Let's make a list and split it up even steven, OK?
<nhaines> And Ubucon is part of SCaLE, so it should be on-topic for any LUG.
<philipballew> yeah. I think on our wiki we have a lug list
<philipballew> let me doubble check to see how out of date it is
<nhaines> I'll be mirroring the official announcement on the Ubuntu California, OCLUG, and SGVLUG mailing lists once it's published.
<george_> philipballew:  OK, please let me know.  Use the tierratek email address, OK/
<nhaines> So keep an eye out for further information, and remember that Mark Shuttleworth's apperance has not been officially announced.
<george_> Shhhhh!   :-)   LOL, like that will be a secret long.
<nhaines> I'll have you know I've only told 5 people.  :)
<george_> :-)
<nhaines> Okay, so plenty of long term plans underway.  Hopefully a few things to chew on before then, like Ubucon publicity and web dev stuff.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Does anybody else have something to add before we wrap this meeting up?
<jbermudes> I suppose since the topic of SGVLUG came up earlier I should just go ahead and mention it:
<philipballew> nhaines, we have a lot of lugs if we want to reach them all.
<philipballew> but those can be yours I guess?
<jbermudes> The SGVLUG is celebrating it's 20th anniversary on November 14th in Pasadena!
<jbermudes> And so we're throwing a party and inviting anyone in the socal area to celebrate with us
<nhaines> philipballew: those are the only ones I'm active or semi-active in, and they are the closest ones to SCALE itself.
<george_> jbermudes:  That's news!  What are they going to do?
<philipballew> la has a solid lug to right?
<nhaines> jbermudes: The event looks like a lot of fun!  I'm not certain I'm going to be able to make it, which makes me sad!
<nhaines> philipballew: none I'm aware of.
<nhaines> http://www.sgvlug.org/2015/11/14/twentieth-anniversary/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Twentieth Anniversary - SGVLUG]
<jbermudes> LA has a fragmented history of LUGs. They sort of start up and then go idle every few years, which makes SGVLUG's 20th something to be proud of :)
<nhaines> Haha, definitely!
<philipballew> ucla has a god one
<philipballew> good
<nhaines> philipballew: sounds divine.
<philipballew> oh, its very divine
<george_> nhaines:  groooaann
<jbermudes> RSVPs are required since we need a headcount for food, but feel free to sign up at our eventbrite page: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/sgvlug-20th-anniversary-party-tickets-18956875525
<darthrobot`> Title: [SGVLUG 20th Anniversary Party Tickets, Pasadena | Eventbrite]
<philipballew> BOOM! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UserGroupContacts/Groups
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UserGroupContacts/Groups - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Assuming they arrive this week like they're supposed to, I'll be providing signed copies of my book to SGVLUG to raffle off at their 20th anniversary party.  :)
<jbermudes> Yes, I hope so too. Ubuntu has played a big part in the revitalization and growth of SGVLUG so we'd be happy to host Ubuntu LoCo members :)
<nhaines> I look forward to getting out there again to talk, whenever that ends up happening.  :)
<jbermudes> We actually help run the SCALE A/V team and most of the machines run Xubuntu IIRC.
<nhaines> Ooh, I didn't know you guys used Xubuntu.
<jbermudes> It's in those machines in each room that run the projectors
<nhaines> I'm sure you'll be excited to see how the Pasadena Convention Center works out.  :)
<ianorlin> well I don't like parking at ucla
<nhaines> Okay, anything else before we wrap this meeting up?
 * ianorlin has nothing
<george_> george_ has nothing
<nhaines> In that case, I'll see everyone at our next meeting on November 1st at 7pm PST, because Daylight Savings Time ends that day.
<nhaines> Happy Halloween, everyone!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Oct 19 02:58:21 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-10-19-02.00.moin.txt
<philipballew> so where is the meeting after party?
 * philipballew hunts for his party shirt
<george_> philipballew:  Good idea!  too bad I am in Sonora, CA
<nhaines> It's in this glass of adequate whiskey I have here.
<nhaines> And if I may say, it looks a little underattended.
 * philipballew is in Sacramento area
<philipballew> george_, Sonora is a nice area
<george_> Yes, 2 hours southeast of Sacramento
<george_> Yup, my Mom lives up here and then I have business in Nevada and Taho
<george_> My company is promoting their new fanless with Ubuntu
<philipballew> oh wow. That seems pretty cool. I like that idea.
<george_> It's a nice machine:  It's on the right hand side:  The HA4770:http://www.tierratek.com/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Tierratek Custom Computers]
<george_> darthrobot:  Thank you!
<george_> We don't really advertise Ubuntu, but I do when I visit IT people in my travels
<george_> I have some dates with purchasing in Carson City on Tuesday
<philipballew> george_, oh cool. Carson City is a nice place
<philipballew> its hot though usually
<george_> philipballew:  It the state government
<george_> seat
<philipballew> yeah. The capitol there is nice.
<george_> I have never been there
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, November 1st, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<george_> philipballew:  how are we going to split up the LUGS, what do I have to do?
<george_> You are right, we are off topic.  another irc?
<george_> phillipballew:  Let's meet on another IRC channel and discuss how to tackle LUGS for Ubucon announcements
<philipballew> george_, im not too sure. I think just find a way to list all active lugs and either email their heads and ask them to deliver a message or else email their list themselves
<philipballew> I think some sort of graphic would be cool to have.
<philipballew> but I can try my art skills I think, but I am not a graphic designer
<george_> OK.  Should we wait for the official announcement?
<philipballew> george_, probably, but in the meantime we should be able to make the list.
<george_> Of Ubucon and Shuttleworth, that is:
<philipballew> i think the link I posted is mostly complete, but it will need to be updated.
<george_> philipballew:  OK, would you please make the list for the announcement and give me my part, please?
<philipballew> as well as it might not hurt to email some from neighboring states
<philipballew> george_, sure!
<philipballew> like Las Vegas has a lug, and so does Reno.
<george_> phillipballew:  Of course!  It is a world wide event now!
<philipballew> I got a few friends from the Tijuana lug I will invite as well
<philipballew> george_, its a fun event for sure
<nhaines> Ubuntu Arizona has always been super helpful at SCALE.
<philipballew> oh nice
<george_> please give me names, contacts of LUGS in South Lake Tahoe, Carson City Nv, and Sacramento area
<george_> I will be in those areas for the next 10 days, OK
<philipballew> george_, yeah. alright.
<philipballew> I am going to have to make the list up still
<philipballew> I can do sac as I here about half of my life
<george_> philipballew:  Is that OK?  Is it doable?  Please?
<george_> philipballew:  You lived in Sacramento?
<philipballew> george_, it is doable, but if you wanna help me update the wiki I posted here earlier, you are more than welcome
<george_> philipballew:  You are too kind.  You don't remember how you had to help me update the wiki last time?  Or was that Nathan.
<george_> I am happy to learn though.....
<philipballew> george_, it might have been me.
<george_> philipballew:  Yup, your fault I'm here.
<philipballew> george_, well you dont need to do the wiki directly, but if you and I wanna see the list of lugs and google their name or open their site and see if they are active and like make a list with a yes or no or something like that that is just on like a .doc file, thats fine to
<philipballew> also like you might need to email the people to.
<philipballew> I am gonna try to go in and add the cities there who need work,
<philipballew> then just email all them scale stuff
<philipballew> the wiki updating thing is not really scale related, but it is good to have a complete list of lugs.
<george_> OK, what about announcing Ubucon?
<philipballew> george_, yeah, same thing I guess
<philipballew> I said scale, but ment ubucon
<philipballew> meant
<philipballew> like all we need to do is find a way to email the major lugs about ubucon.
<george_> Might as well promote both?  Two in one?
<philipballew> george_, I guess.
<philipballew> I am not sure if the scale team promotes scale, but by promoting ubucon, we are promoting scale indirectly.
<george_> Exactly.  Promote both, more chances to get someone interested.
<philipballew> yeah. I think that is we or someone can make a flyer to let people on the list promote themselves that would be easy as well
<philipballew> if we can get artsy!
<george_> philipballew:  Can you start with the list for the Ubucon update and then get me a how to/what to do somehow?
<george_> I have conference call capability too.
<george_> Is there a Ubucon web page?
<philipballew> george_, yeah. im gonna get on that this week.
<philipballew> idk
<nhaines> george_: http://www.ubucon.org/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubucon - Ubuntu Community Conferences]
<george_> nhaines:  Isn't he good!  Thanks
<george_> Awesome!
<george_> nhaines:  Is the new SCaLE 14X going to be on it and can we get it updated?
<george_> We need to send out emails, make it simple and point to it, please?
<nhaines> george_: as mentioned during the meeting, we're looking for web developers to help out with a Django/Symposion backend.
<nhaines> But it's going to be advertising Ubucon FOSSETCON 2015 before it's pointing at Ubucon Summit at SCaLE14x.
<nhaines> http://www.ubucon.org/scale/scale14x/ might be the better place to point it, but not until we've gotten the new software in place.
<darthrobot`> [404] Title: [404 Not Found]
<george_> I see.  I don't know Django or I would help, sorry
<george_> Who do we know that knows Django?
<nhaines> Donno, but I'll probably mail the list this week.
<george_> nhaines:  That would be good, thank you for that.
<george_> Does anyone know if SCale will post Ubucon on their website also?
<george_> phillipballew:  Are you still working with them?
<philipballew> george_, I am on scale staff yes, but  I not sure about that. I would think it is on the schedule just like any other event inside of scale though
<george_> Looking on SCaLE page now....
<nhaines> Yes, SCALE will continue to host speaker and schedule information for Ubucon.
<george_> nhaines:  Thank you for that info.  Should Philip just use the existing Ubucon graphics for a flyer and then point to the web page at SCaLE?  Recommendations, thoughts?
<nhaines> Hopefully in two weeks we'll have something presentable at ubucon.org.
<george_> OK, that's fine.
<george_> My concern is that Is then two months away after that happens
<george_> Will people have enough time to plan to be there?
<george_> Or am I worrying?
<nhaines> I said weeks.  :)
<george_> I know, but after those two weeks, it happens in only two months.  Sorry didn't mean to be confusing.
<nhaines> Well, the sooner the better, but right now ubucon.org isn't appropriate and once we get everything set up, that's what we'll be pushing.
<george_> OK, not a problem.
<george_> I am officially in "NO worry" mode.
<george_> LOL
<nhaines> lol
<george_> I'll wait for Phillip and otherwise let me know what you need me to do.
<george_> Please remember, I promote for a living.  So use me for all I got, here to be of service.  Sincerely,
<george_> Talk you you folks later.  Phillipballew:  email me soon, OK?
<nhaines> Thanks for being at the meeting and offering your help, george_.  :)
<george_> I would walk to the moon for you if I could Nathan.  You know that.
<nhaines> I never doubt it for a moment.
<george_> :-)
<philipballew> george_, yeah. i will soon. if for some reason I do not, bug me.
<philipballew> george_, do you have my cell number?
<philipballew> ah, I see you left
<philipballew> well so when he sees it again
<philipballew> 530-305-6497
<nhaines> pleia2: ping!
<nhaines> Alternately, ianorlin: ping.
<ianorlin> hi nhaines
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-20
<nhaines> Hi ianorlin.  Do you have admin access to the mailing list?  I need to know the current subscriber count.
<ianorlin> nhaines: no only pleia2 and grantbow have admin access
<nhaines> That seemed like such a good idea at the time.
<ianorlin> well it was like that I assume before I even joined the team
<ianorlin> archive.org ;)
<nhaines> Doesn't do me much good for password-protected screens.  :)
<ianorlin> nhaines: I know it doesn't but it shows that was grantbow and pleia2 since before I was on the team
<nhaines> I'm not really concerned about it.  I just need the subscriber count for our reverification application.  pleia2's probably traveling.
<pleia2> nhaines: I've gone ahead and updated the reverification page with the current mailing list count
<pleia2> and we should chat about admin access to our mailing list, speaking as an overworked mailing list admin ;)
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, thank you!  :)  Yup, we'll have a chat about that at your convenience.
<nhaines> My master plan was to never do mailing list administration ever, but then I joined the LoCo Council and do it all the time.  :P
<ianorlin> nhaines: because it is tedious?
<nhaines> ianorlin: that, plus it's time-consuming, which is the more difficult bit.
<ianorlin> yeah that makes sense I am thinking of putting my name forward to do that kind of stuff. At least it is not like being handed a clipboard and told to sign with a time limit would be worse for me
<nhaines> Well, it's something that needs to be looked at every day or two, so every bit of help is appreciated.  :)
<ianorlin> yes I understand
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-21
<nhaines> The official announcement for Ubucon Summit is out: http://davidplanella.org/announcing-the-ubucon-summit/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Announcing the UbuCon Summit - David Planella]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-22
<nhaines> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-October/000202.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) released]
<nhandler> Need to submit the guest list for tonight. Last call for anyone who didn't already RSVP on eventbrite
<nhandler> It also looks like the pack from Canonical isn't going to actually be here in time :( At least we will have swag for future events
<DonkeyHotei> I AM NOT FEELING WELL ENOUGH TO ATTEND TONIGHT'S RELEASE PARTY, WHICH COINCIDES WITH INTERNATIONAL CAPS LOCK DAY. SO SAD.
<nhandler> Feel better DonkeyHotei
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-10-25
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) noon-3pm @ Bobby G's Pizzeria http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings | BerkeleyLUG]
<nhaines> nhandler: I hope the release party was tons of fun!
<MichaelPaoli> nhaines - release party was good ... *lots* of pizza too.  :-)
<nhaines> That does sound like a success.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-10-26
<nhaines> To celebrate the relaunch of the Apress website, I'm a featured author in the Open Source category.  http://www.apress.com/us/open-source
<darthrobot> Title: [Open Source Books & eBooks | Apress]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-10-29
<lynorian> I might not be around for this meeting I am going to see my grandparents and might not be back in time
<pleia2> I will be on a plane during it, AGAIN
<lynorian> nhaines will you lead the meeting?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-10-30
<nhaines> I'll be around for the meeting tonight.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-10-28
<lug|38614> Hello
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-10-22
<aidian> good evening
<nhaines> aidian: good evening!
<nhaines> We're about to have a meeting, although a short one since the agenda's empty.
<aidian> yeah, that's why i showed up. :) i wouldn't mind a chance to introduce myself
<nhaines> That'll be other business, which is after the agenda (which is empty).  It'll come up quick.  :)
<aidian> gotcha. short version: representing linux users group of davis
<nhaines> Great!
<nhaines> We're going to be a couple minutes late while I take care of something that just came up.  brb!
<aidian> no worries, i'll be here and quiet til someone hollers at me
<lynorian> evening
<nhaines> Okay, I'm back.
<nhaines> lynorian: glad to see you tonight.  :)
<lynorian> I have been super busy writing the Lubuntu manual
<nhaines> I've been super busy translating a novel, and I think I envy you.  :)  But I'm glad you're working on documentation.  It's important!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for October 21st.
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18October21
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Are there any upcoming events we should keep an eye on?
<nhaines> The Southern California Linux Expo's call for papers continues until October 31st, and UbuCon could use more talks!
<nhaines> You can find more information about submitting a talk here: https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/17x/cfp
<nhaines> If you would like your talk to be considered for UbuCon, please make sure to pick that as your track when you submit.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Ubuntu 18.10 was released last week.  It contains a new theme, updated drivers, newer LibreOffice, and a wide assortment of nifty server stuff!
<nhaines> In addition, Canonical released a report on new Ubuntu installation statistics collected since Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.  You can read that here: https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/statistics
<nhaines> Are there any other announcements for the group?
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<lynorian> nhaines: what do you need to do for  submitting a talk?
<nhaines> lynorian: That is described in detail on the link provided.  Mainly, you need a bio and a talk title and abstract.  If you have any questions that aren't answered on that page, let me know.
<nhaines> It's a talk submission system, so it does walk you through pretty much everything.
<nhaines> There is no agenda for tonight's meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> I'm going to make a note to get a meetingology bot in here.  I can probably host it if necessary, if we can't get an official one.  On my to-do list now.
<nhaines> aidian: how are you?  :)
<aidian> haha, fine, thanks!
<aidian> mind if i state my bit now?
<nhaines> The floor's all yours!
<aidian> brilliant. :)
<aidian> I'm here as an officer of the Linux Users' Group of Davis, in Davis, CA.
<aidian> I found some flyers for this group that got hidden away by the previous president, Bill Kendrick
<nhaines> We're glad you found us!  We used to have a bunch of members in that area.
<aidian> indeed! we have a pretty big membership still, but admittedly our active membership has diminished quite a bit. the linux advocacy scene has.. changed a lot.
<nhaines> We're seeing that here and in fact, worldwide in the Ubuntu Local Community teams.
<nhaines> It's been a wild ride!  Lots more work to do, even if it's different.  :)
<aidian> yeah. that's why i figured i should reach out. we're really trying to be more active. we're writing new advocacy and outreach materials and doing more public work.
<aidian> we had our first booth at the davis farmer's market in something like a decade just this month.
<nhaines> Oh, that's fun.  How did that go?
<aidian> it didn't go too badly at all, especially for a first go with new administration.
<aidian> it was a great time, we had probably 25 people come over five hours
<nhaines> That's not a bad turnout.  Plenty of time to spend with each person!
<nhaines> Is there a report or blog post about that anywhere?
<aidian> yeah, not too bad for being down in the socio-political ghetto end of the market
<nhaines> Location, location.  :)
<aidian> i haven't posted pictures to our website (www.lugod.org) yet, but there are some on our facebook page
<aidian> https://www.facebook.com/groups/lugod/
<nhaines> Thank you.  I'll check that out.
<nhaines> Are you subscribed to our mailing list?
<aidian> i am! it reminded me to be here tonight.
<nhaines> That's good!  Usually reminders happen during the week, but I've been exceptionally busy lately.  Not a great excuse, but at least it's true.
<aidian> believe me, i feel you.
<aidian> what i really wanted to do was talk about advocacy resources, though. we're looking for anything and everything we can use to share and promote linux and foss in general.
<aidian> since i found a stack of flyer for this group, they'll be on our table at monthly meetings and at our next market stall on november 10th.
<aidian> (provided you're ok with that, of course)
<nhaines> I appreciate that!  We do talk about refreshing those from time to time, but it never seems to happen.
<nhaines> If you could maybe email a photo of the flyers so I can make sure they're still accurate, that'd be nice.  My email is my nick @ubuntu.com
<aidian> shall do next time i raid our bin o' flyers.
<nhaines> Great.  :)
<nhaines> Anything else to add?
<aidian> nope, just if anyone wants to talk about sharing existing or creating new printable flyers or other promotional material that we can display, give me a shout
<aidian> i'm on freenode at this nick, in #lugod, and reachable at root@lugod.org
<aidian> ...which i probably should have spam shielded in that line, but too lat enow.
<aidian> anyways, that's all. thanks a lot.
<nhaines> I'll redact it from the meeting log if you wish.  :)
<nhaines> Thanks for being here!
<aidian> would be appreciated :)
<aidian> cheers
<nhaines> That'll wrap it up for this meeting.  Our next meeting will be on November 4th, 2018.
<nhaines> It will be at 7 pm PST, and do note that yes, Daylight Savings Time ends that morning.  :)
<nhaines> Until then!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<aidian> fun :)
<aidian> i suppose i should have also mentioned that we're always looking for speakers. :)
<nhaines> Right... well luckily that's a perfect thing to post on the mailing list! :D
<aidian> is it? oh good.
<aidian> hehe
<aidian> advocacy is a tough business.
<nhaines> It sure can be.  Fun, though!
<aidian> also that. i've had a blast since i started in lugod. accidentally became president a couple years ago now.
<nhaines> The farmer's market booth was a good idea.  It helps get people thinking about events and participating.
<aidian> yeah. it took a bit of work to put together, but not really that much, and it was great to just be seen out there.
<nhaines> Hat kind of Linux usage do you see in your LUG?  (distros, purpose, etc.)
<aidian> oh, a pretty wide range of use, really. we have some purists who are 100% linux all the time, plenty of people who used mixed OS's (including me)
<aidian> pretty much every variety from Mint to Gentoo
<aidian> Ubuntu as well, of course, hehe. i have a netbook with lubuntu
<nhaines> I'm Ubuntu only except for gaming, which is 50/50%.  But less and less relevant in my life unfortunately. :)
<aidian> most of my linux stuff is just running debian on a home server, or raspbian on raspberry pis
<aidian> the club webserver is ubuntu
<nhaines> Oh, I think Ubuntu 18.10 just got full kernel support for the RPi 3 and 3+.  :)
<aidian> ooooh nice
<nhaines> I'm looking forward to finding an excuse to run Ubuntu Core on an RPi for a project.  Those updates are nice.
<aidian> i'm looking for an excuse to get a pi3+, hehe
<nhaines> I want a pi0w, but I'm pretty sure I have no use for one, haha.
<aidian> i'm actually using one as a security camera
<nhaines> How do you like it?
<aidian> it's really pretty nice. motioneye is really slick.
<aidian> and i love the official pi0 case.
<nhaines> I like the Piromoni cases, but the pi0 case is pretty cute.
<aidian> it is. really fun to break one out of my backpack as a demonstration unit and hand it to someone.
<aidian> "here's a linux computer."
<nhaines> Yeah, I have Ubuntu MATE on mine.  But a quick SD card swap yields Kodi and emulators.
<aidian> oooh, nice.
<nhaines> A full graphical desktop always makes for an impressive demonstration.
<aidian> yeah, it does. my 2b is a raspbian desktop. i tend to leave it at home with vnc enabled, and remote into it.
<aidian> ..and then i like.. fire up xmille, lol
<aidian> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/xmille
<nhaines> Ooh, that's a new one to me!
<aidian> haha, it's very old
<aidian> that or i show off tuxpaint
<nhaines> Haha, tuxpaint is fun.
<aidian> our founder and former president is the author :)
<nhaines> As is 'hollywood' https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/hollywood
<nhaines> Oh, how did I not remember that?  :)
<aidian> :D
<aidian> oh man, i wish there was a debian equivalent of hollywood, haha
<nhaines> Haha, is it not in Debian?
<aidian> doesn't seem to be
<nhaines> There's info and a YouTube video here, if you haven't found it: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2014/12/hollywood-technodrama.html
<nhaines> I guess you could also just try the snap. :)
<aidian> one of our members has a pretty good 'hollywood' technique. i think he just hexdumps /dev/urandom and greps for a random number
<nhaines> Oh!  Actually: https://twitter.com/dustinkirkland/status/923942207266095104
<aidian> oh sweet deal
<nhaines> I just found out about the variant 'wallstreet', so now I'm checking that out (thanks to the snap).
<aidian> neat
<nhaines> Unfortunately, I have to get back to work.  I got hired to do a book translation with a short turnaround time, and it started off slower than I planned (it's a scifi videogame tie-in, so lots of cross reference with the manual and guides).  So it's back to work for me!  :D
<aidian> whoo boy, well good luck with that
<aidian> nice talking to you
<aidian> i'll be around if anyone else wants to pipe up about stuff, too
<nhaines> Thanks! :)  And great talking to you, too.
<aidian> :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-10-21
<gmulak> Hello?
<nhaines> _o/Hello!
<nhaines> Meeting coming up in about 15 minutes.
<gmulak> I know.  I got your email, thank you for that.  Vicki is in the hospital.  Can you call me after meeting?
<nhaines> I sure will.
<gmulak> Thanks.
<nhaines> Okay, meeting time!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for October 20th, 2019!
<nhaines> The agenda for this meeting is availble here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/19October20
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is empty.
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> We've begun planning UbuCon at SCALE 18x for next March.
<nhaines> We're looking forward to once again working alongside Canonical to feature a lot of interesting presentations on both desktop and enterprise Ubuntu topics.
<gmulak> What has been done so far?
<nhaines> We've had meetings with contacts at Canonical and are reaching out to potential sponsors.
<nhaines> The call for papers is open until November 30th, so if you or someone you know might be interested in speaking, we'd love to hear from you!
<nhaines> You can submit a paper at https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/node/add/presentation and please choose UbuCon as the topic.  SCALE will forward the talks to us in December.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Ubuntu 19.10 was released this Thursday!
<nhaines> You can download install images here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/eoan/
<gmulak> OK, thanks.
<nhaines> Development focus for Ubuntu has now shifted to Ubuntu 20.04 LTS, the "Focal Fossa" release.  This will be the second LTS after the transition from Unity to GNOME Shell and should be really rock solid.
<kain_> Looking forward to 20.04 LTS :D
<gmulak> Me also.  I am loving 19.04.
<nhaines> But don't worry, the release is on April 23rd, so there's plenty of time left for 16.04 LTS and 18.04 LTS installations!  (But keep your updates current!)
<kain_> at work we still use 16.04. I think a jump to 20.04 would be great =3
<nhaines> I haven't upgraded to 19.10 yet because the transition with Unity wasn't good a few weeks ago.  But it's on the schedule for the end of the month.
<nhaines> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS will have maintenance support for a year after 20.04 LTS, so with some early planning there's plenty of time for a transition.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There is no agenda for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Anything else to talk about this month?
<kain_> well introductions if i may ^^;;
<gmulak> It sure would be nice to start an ubuntu hour in Tustin area
<nhaines> Please.  :)
<gmulak> go ahead
<kain_> Hello I'm Kain living in SF. Has been part of your email and never had a chance to join, so ihopefully i'll be a usual soon. :D THinking of joining for ubicon next year, going to bug the fiance to come along
<kain_> is there recordings of last year's ubicon presentations? :D
<nhaines> We'd be happy to have you!  Some time soon (before next meeting, I think) we'll have a signup sheet ready for next year.
<nhaines> The SCALE YouTube channel does have all of the presentations: https://www.youtube.com/user/socallinuxexpo
<kain_> SWEET!
<nhaines> Unfortunately, they're not sorted.  We were in Ballroom A on Thursday, March 7th and Friday, March 8th.
<nhaines> But I actually should probably go through and sort them and put a list up somewhere.  Thanks for the idea.  :)
<kain_> totally! going to entice the fiance maybe with disneyland afterwards ;)
<gmulak> I am George, I live in Tustin (Southern California) with my wife Vicki.  I have been coming since SCaLE 9x
<nhaines> SCALE is great not just for Ubuntu but for a general immersion of the Free and open source software communities.  And it's family friendly, too.
<nhaines> I'm not sure how many Ubuntu Hours are still going on, but one in Tustin would be a great idea.
<nhaines> If you want to talk about my experience running the Lake Forest one, we'll do that later.
<kain_> whats an ubuntu hour?
<gmulak> I just can't do it by myself I don't think.
<gmulak> We meet at a coffee shop and install and discuss Ubuntu.
<nhaines> Ubuntu Hour is when volunteers meet on a regular schedule to be somewhere for an hour to just chat about Ubuntu.
<gmulak> It's really fun.
<nhaines> That lets curious people drop by and see what Ubuntu's all about, or ask questions, since half the trick is knowing where to start.
<gmulak> You have a great one in the Berkley area.
<gmulak> I have been several times.
<nhaines> This was the last one in Lake Forest: https://www.nhaines.com/ubuntu/hour/
<nhaines> Okay, anything else before we wrap up tonight?
<gmulak> I don't have anything.
<kain_> nothing on me end but hopefully can bring something up next meeting
<nhaines> If you think of anything important in the meantime, you can also post it to our mailing list.
<gmulak> OK
<nhaines> Okay, that wraps up this meeting, then.  Our next meeting will be on Sunday, November 17th, at 19:00 PST.
<nhaines> Thanks for coming!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, November 17th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
